# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Produženo dojenje i biseri klinaca

## babyiris

Baš me zanima što ostali klinci izvode! :D 

Moja malena ima 19 mjeseci, uredno razgovara sa mnom o svojim aktivnostima.   :Laughing:  Nudi mi moju vlastitu didu nek papam  :Laughing:  i ljuti se kad ne ću jer je njoj tako jako fino.  :Smile:  
Dala im je imena. Desna je Iisina, lijeva Tatina. To su im službena imena koja povremeno mijenja. No, Iisina uvijek ostaje Iisina, a tatina mijenja imena ovisno o tome kome bi ju ona ponudila. Što redovito čini kad ju netko zeza zbog toga jer se još uvijek dojimo.

U početku je Tatina bila svaka ona koja joj je bila dalje. Zadnjih par dana štrajka i onu tatinu ni da takne jer je puj i nije njena jer sad joj to više nije samo ime. Doista vjeruje da je to tatina dida i gotovo. :? 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aqua

Vjerojatno to svi klinci pitaju prije ili kasnije, ali ja sam umrla od smijeha kad je Neva, kao promjenu od cice mamine, zatražila - cicu tatinu   :Laughing:

----------


## Ceca

Filipu su to gugike. 
Njemu je  to sve- opcinjeno je danas gledao malo pseto kako sisa mamu . 
Objasnjavao mi je o bebi preko cice - da je to ona beba sto gugika onu Tanju.

Moja ga je mama vodila i video je gole zenske grudi na naslovnoj strani novina utrafici , na sta je iz sveg glasa radosno vikao eno ih gugike

----------


## kloklo

Kad ja vidim s koliko ljubavi Leona pristupa mojim cicama, kako im se beskrajno veseli, kako si je složila mali ritual prije dojenja koji ide ovako:
prvo nosićem škaklja bradavicu i mrmlja "maz, maz", onda je draga rukicom "draga, draga", pa joj da sočnu pusu i onda se primi posla   :Heart:  ne mogu uopće zamisliti da je priroda zamilslila išta drugo nego da djeca doje dok sama ne odluče da je došlo vrijeme za prekid   :Saint:

----------


## branka1

Lea je već prošla razne faze i tepanja, od toga da je jedna od sira,a druga od jabuke, pa onda bira kad koju hoće pa hrpa drugih stvari.......

Zadnje joj je da kad govori koga voli, počne nabrajati - volim bebu (pa draga trbuh), tite (cice - odavno zna reći, ali još im uvijek tepa), mamu, tatu,...

Neki dan sam se šokirala kad mi je opet zaspala na cici. To nije odavno napravila. Mislim,  nekad je to bio redovan način uspavljivanja, ali već dugo samo pojede, okrene se i zaspe. Imat ću dvije male bebe :D

----------


## pinocchio

lada im se obraća isto kao leona: prvo nježno protrlja nosić, podraga ih, opipa usnicama i krene malo prvo na "vejiku" pa na "maju".

sama je smislila dvije igre na cikama. 
prva se zove "pimpanje" (to vjerojatno ni ona ne zna što znači) kada utisne bradavicu i pritom kaže pimpam, a onda čeka da iskoči van i radosno je dočeka uz riječi "dingula" (što znači da se digla). to ponovi x puta.
druga igra sastoji se od toga da neka od njenih igračaka koju drži u ruci navaljuje na ciku koju ona taj tren tamani, a ona stenje (kao da se buni) i obraća se toj igrački riječima: "prvo lada, onda ti. moraš čekati u redu".

a to da je nudi svima oko sebe (pa čak i našem psu) ne moram posebno niti spominjati   :Laughing:

----------


## Pingu

> Neki dan sam se šokirala kad mi je opet zaspala na cici. To nije odavno napravila. Mislim,  nekad je to bio redovan način uspavljivanja, ali već dugo samo pojede, okrene se i zaspe. Imat ću dvije male bebe :D


  :Saint:

----------


## kloklo

Pinnochio, umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

Jutros dajem kiflu Farisu da jede i govorim kako treba da jede da naraste veliki. A on uzeo kiflu i daje siki da jede.
A ja velim da sika nije gladna, da on treba da jede a on i dalje gura da sika jede a onda mi pokazuje kako ce on da papa siku.   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Neki dan me lea nije tražila da joj dam titu, nego - mama, daj mi mljekeca  :Smile:

----------


## babyiris

Igrala se Irki sa svojom omiljenom bebom. Ja je  zezala da je beba gladna, nek joj da papati. A ona:"Mama daj ditu!" I beba morala zizati, htjela ili ne.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pinocchio

friški ranojutarnji biser:

nakon obilnog cicanja lada se odmakne od cike nježno je pogleda i mahne joj : "cika pa-pa, ide raditi. lijepo se puni"

----------


## ms. ivy

aaaaaaaaa   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

Lolčina   :Laughing:

----------


## babyiris

Najnoviji biser!
Bile mi kod bake. Ja se malo udaljila pa me nije vidjela. 

Kaže ona baki: "Ocem ditu papati."
baka: "Nemam ditu."
Iris: "Kupi! Otom pelat!"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bibai

Leo je počeo prije mjesec dana tražiti (poput Orke) cici, dlugu cici, a nakon dluge i tlec(u) cici.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

Moj Filip (15mj) ponekad tepa mojim cicama, draga ih i zove cicice micice.
Jutros mi se prikopcao i cujem ga ja onako u polusnu, ispustio cicu i kaze dooobjoooo, pa se ponovo bacio na papanje. 
Ja sam se naravno odmah razbudila od smijeha...

----------


## pinocchio

geeeeeeeeeeeenijalni su   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

> "cika pa-pa, ide raditi. lijepo se puni"


  :Laughing:  
Mogli bi Ladu angažirati na SOS-u.

----------


## pinocchio

najnoviji ladin (iako zadnjih nekoliko dana ne doji zbog mojih ragada pa još ne znam kako će to završiti - i hoće li završiti):

jede sladoled u kornetu i okrene kornet naopako :"ovako lada papa ciku" i nastavi cuclati vrh korneta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyiris

Prije par dana...

Spavamo. duboka noć, curki se probudi i ručicama traži ciku. Umjesto: "Opi, mama! (što inače kaže kad joj nije sevirana), ona se zadere iz sveg glasa: "Guli ditu, mama!
Opalila sam se smijati pa mi se i ona pridružila, na kraju smo i tatu probudile!   :Laughing:

----------


## aana

mojoj mucici je cijelo ljeto bio glavni štos vrebati tatinu papu. razumjela je da kod tate nema klopice, ali baš fino izgleda i moglo bi se pomuckati.

----------


## marinna

mudraci mali!  :Klap:  
moj sinčić još ne govori, ali se vidi da oooooobožava sike. dojenje je  :D , nadam se da ćemo i mi dojiti dugo, dugo   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Svakome tko prosipa fore kako je glupo, nepotrebno, degutantno, te za dječju psihu štetno dugo dojiti, treba dati da pročita što naša dječica misle o tome   :Heart:  

Danas ujutro tata oblači Leonu za vrtić i nakon puno vremena joj navlači "Addicted to mum's milk" majicu...

Ona pogladi natpis, sva se ozari i veli tati: Ovdje piše - Ja jako volim od mame titi! Moje slatke, slatke titi    :Heart:

----------


## Riana

Moja Ema prstićima dodiruje bradavice i stalno im nešto brblja  (10,5 mj). Onda malo popapa, odmakne se sa smješkom, opet dira  pa papa itd. 
Nekad kad ugleda prsa, dok se ja presvlačim, sva se ozari od veselja i poskakuje, onda joj malo dam da si pogušta. Jedva čekam da počne govoriti bisere poput vaših!
I ja bi takvu majcu! :D

----------


## Rhea

Isto kao i mala Ema, tako i moj Marko stalno dira svoje cice, ljubi ih i draga, malo popapa, a onda se nasloni na cicu kao mali jastučić i smješka se zadovoljno. Koja je to uživancija!
 Dok jednu papa, drugu obavezno rukicom drži i draga, čak i po noći dok spava,cica mu je u rukama. 
I kako onda uskratiti djetetu tako nešto, kad vidiš koliko uživa u tome?!

----------


## deedee

Kazem ja Fioni (koja nije velika ljubilica): Jako me razveseli kad mi das pusu! 
A ona odgovara: A mene jako razveseli kad mi das ciku!

----------


## kloklo

> A ona odgovara: A mene jako razveseli kad mi das ciku!


  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Jučer...(L. 29 mj.) 

Lovro me pogleda svojim očaravajućim pogledom i taman prije nego što će se prištekati na ciku kaže: 
 "Mama stavila fini sokić u ciku? Kada?"  :Grin:

----------


## babyiris

Dolazim danas po curki u jaslice. Ona sva sretna potrči u zagrljaj... Zatim se okrene i kaže teti: Kodija, idem ditu doma papati. Iisinu! Ova. Vidiiiš? 
I uperi prst u desnu ciku.  :Laughing:  

 Edukacija na djelu! Prava mala Roda. Baš sam bila ponosna.  :Wink:

----------


## dijanam

> Iisinu!


Ovo nisam skuzila sto je rekla..

Nekidan, nakon sto mi je vec malo bilo dosadilo dojiti jednu pa drugu, kazem Cviti da nema vise nista jer je upravo Matija sve popapala. A ona meni: "Nema veze, ja vovin kad nema mika!"

----------


## dijanam

> babyiris prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iisinu!
> 
> 
> Ovo nisam skuzila sto je rekla..


  :Idea:   upalilo.

----------


## babyiris

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  babyiris prvotno napisa
> ...


Dakle, Iisinu = Irisinu.

Najjača mi je kad posisa sve što je mislila pa kaže: Ova neje fina. Tida(tvrda) je.  
...I prebaci se na drugu.

----------


## Ariana

Kod nas je Lijeva - Druga (2.) Drugić, a Desna Pero Perić.

----------


## andrea

neki dan deda bojanu priča neku pričicu i u toj priči netko je bio jako tužan i rasplakao se i deda ga oponaša i kao "plače", a bojan ga gleda, gleda, misli si, misli...i odjednom trči baki u kuhinju i viče "bakaaaa, deda je tužaaan, daj mu cicu !!"   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> ...i odjednom trči baki u kuhinju i viče "bakaaaa, deda je tužaaan, daj mu cicu !!"


Looooooooooooooooool   :Laughing:  

Drugić i pero perić   :Laughing:

----------


## pinocchio

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

noa još nema neki riječnik, ali ziza je iiiiiiiiiii
onda  mora osloboditi obje pa sav sretan najprije zagnjuri glavu u njih, pa ih malo ljubne i onda navali   :Heart:

----------


## anek

vid mi je jučer prije spavanja rekao: 
mama, ti imaš opasne, gusarske cicice!! 

inače, jako se voli maziti tako da si cicu gura u uho, oko i nos   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

ovo mi je najljepsi topic na forumu. Za uljepsati dan od jutra!

----------


## anek

danas ujutro mi je rekao: mama, ajde ti sad papaj svoju cicicu!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

vid   :Laughing:  

andrej mi redovno donosi autiće na podoj pa se nabrzake prišteka, kao zeznuo me.

ili: igramo se doktora, ja sam mama koja je dovela bebu a on doktor. uzme bebu i zapikne joj injekciju a da je nije ni pregledao pa kaže: vidi, beba pače. daj joj ciku! ja krenem, a gospon doktor se brže-bolje prišteka...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pinocchio

genijalnim cicoljupcima   :Love:  

ot. 
aries24, čestitam na 'đenju :D

----------


## kloklo

> .. a gospon doktor se brže-bolje prišteka...


  :Laughing:

----------


## marinna

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .. a gospon doktor se brže-bolje prišteka...


  :Laughing:

----------


## babyiris

Bili mi kod seke koja ima bebicu od mjesec dana. Nosim ju u rukama kad mi moja curki kaže: "Gadna (gladna) je. Mola papati. Daj Iisinu! "

Ja glumim da joj dajem zizati, a ona: "Molas macu (majicu) kinuti (skinuti),mama. Jazmiiis (razumiješ)???"

----------


## cekana

> andrej mi redovno donosi autiće na podoj pa se nabrzake prišteka, kao zeznuo me.
> 
> ili: igramo se doktora, ja sam mama koja je dovela bebu a on doktor. uzme bebu i zapikne joj injekciju a da je nije ni pregledao pa kaže: vidi, beba pače. daj joj ciku! ja krenem, a gospon doktor se brže-bolje prišteka...


  :Laughing:

----------


## makka

nedavno sam pokušala uspavati marka bez sise (bezuspješno), pa sam išla na onu klasičnu: sada je mrak i svi spavaju i sike moraju spavati itd itd,
on se nije dao, pa ih je počeo buditi: sikaaa budi seee, buuudi seee, 
kad ih je "probudio" prvo je probao obje i kaže: radi sika, radi, radi 
Od tada, svako malo se sjeti, pa dođe provjeriti jel "rade" da nisu slučajno zaspale   :Laughing:

----------


## Adrijana

> Od tada, svako malo se sjeti, pa dođe provjeriti jel "rade" da nisu slučajno zaspale


  :Laughing:   mišek mali slatki

----------


## aries24

> nedavno sam pokušala uspavati marka bez sise (bezuspješno), pa sam išla na onu klasičnu: sada je mrak i svi spavaju i sike moraju spavati itd itd,
> on se nije dao, pa ih je počeo buditi: sikaaa budi seee, buuudi seee, 
> kad ih je "probudio" prvo je probao obje i kaže: radi sika, radi, radi 
> Od tada, svako malo se sjeti, pa dođe provjeriti jel "rade" da nisu slučajno zaspale


je, je, baš si njega našla prevariti   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Pozdrav
Moje zlato cica dvije godine.
Kad hoće papati onda kaže: Dugu! (Znači : drugu, jer kad prija kad sam jedojila onda bi ju pitala da li hoće drugu i tako ostala druga). 
Zadnja fora je da smo joj objašnjavali da ne valjaju nonina i bakina cika.
Za bakinu kaže da je bekina, a nonina je talja (stara).
Sada kad hoće cicati kaže: Dugu ! Maminu !   :Laughing:  
Voli bradavicu, to je gubić (gumbić) i zna ih ljubiti i dragati.

----------


## meda

> i moja L kao dorian u autu i to narocito kad smo nas 2 same stalno trazi cicu. al ona ne prihvaca objasnjenja i samo vice cijelim putem tita tita. kad skuzi da to ne pali prebaci se na miko miko (mlijeko mlijeko)


bit ce da misli da ju nisi skuzila kad je vikala tita  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

Mi ne dojimo već tri mjeseca.
No, Tara kad ju spremam na spavanje obavezno povuče majicu viče mika, mika i pomazi obje. Danas je povukla majicu, viknula mika, bog mika, kako si mika, draga mika i onda me zagrlila.
Neopisivo sam ponosna što sam ju dojila 20 mjeseci i što je to bilo i ostalo nešto naše, neprocjenjivo i nezamjenjivo.

----------


## enchi

Počela sam nedavno raditi i čuva ju baka. Ulazim ja na vrata i kada me ugleda, zatrči se prema meni i viče "mama, ma, gu, titi", u prijevodu "mama, skinu majicu, skini grudnjak, i daj cicu". Obzirom da su nam to tek počeci pričanja, svi doma odvaljujemo kad to čujemo!

----------


## cuckalica

danas u liftu se vozimo decko i cura s kata iznad, ja i L koju drzim na rukama. ona s njima zapocinje razgovor. razrogaci oci, klima glavom i pokazuje na mene "mama mama". oni "dada to je tvoja mama". ona mi raskopca kaput i govori "tita tita". cura odgovara "ima mama čičak na kaputu". L mljackajuci potegne meni majicu prema dolje i ponovi "tita tita". momak "mislim da ona nije mislila na čičak"   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Muški to nekako bolje kontaju   :Laughing:

----------


## vissnja

Mi u supermarketu, Nađa sedi u onom autiću što ide ispred kolica, MM je gura. Pita mene MM gde ćemo sad? ja kažem idemo tamo na mleko da kupim šlag. U tom trenutku Nađa skoro ispada iz autića kroz šoferku, protura glavu i iz sveg glasa viče: MEKOOOOO, MEKOOOOO, MAMAAAAA, SISAAAAA, MEKOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! U prepunoj prodavnici   :Embarassed:

----------


## Olivija

Prek cice tj. sa cicom u ustima: 
- Mama, jesam li ja sad gotov?
- Pa ne znam sine. Jesi li?
- Nisam.

----------


## kli_kli

> Prek cice tj. sa cicom u ustima: 
> - Mama, jesam li ja sad gotov?
> - Pa ne znam sine. Jesi li?
> - Nisam.



 :Laughing:  A mene Novi u slicnom maniru pita "Mama, a sta ja mogu?"   :Smile:

----------


## meda

trazi mene Dorian  drugu cicu, 
a ja mu pokazujem na tatu: tamo imas drugu cicu. 
a on ce: necu tatinu, tata nema mlijeka, samo dlake  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

marge veceras sisa i valjda nikako da dodje do let downa

pogleda me ozbiljno i kaze: "mama, upali ih!"

----------


## kahna

> marge veceras sisa i valjda nikako da dodje do let downa
> 
> pogleda me ozbiljno i kaze: "mama, upali ih!"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## buby

neku večer, odnosno pred jutro, dođe d u krevet kod mene, prišnjufka se i pita: cici spava ili ne?
ja: spava
on: ok, okrene se i zahrče

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> marge veceras sisa i valjda nikako da dodje do let downa
> 
> pogleda me ozbiljno i kaze: "mama, upali ih!"


Ako će ovako izvaljivati dojit ću do škole.

----------


## Mihovil

> marge veceras sisa i valjda nikako da dodje do let downa
> 
> pogleda me ozbiljno i kaze: "mama, upali ih!"


ovo mi je uljepšalo dan   :Laughing:  

Mi smo neki dan razgovarali o odnosima gore-dolje i lijevo-desno, a Mihovil je rekao da on ima lijevu siku i desnu siku.

----------


## ssss

Danas prije spavanja opet sam upotrijebila trik s izbacivanjem cice    :Grin:  
Zovem ga ajde u piđamu i idemo spavat a on sve dalje po krevetu biježi pa se ja dosjetih da duugo nije cicao i hop-kojom brzinom sam ja nju izvadila istom brzimom je od uskočio u piđamu,lego se pokrio i meni rekao da se legim  :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

ja taj trik koristim za vadenje iz kade   :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

a ja za oblačenje vreće za spavanje  :Grin:

----------


## ssss

:Laughing:

----------


## bobaibeba

> Prek cice tj. sa cicom u ustima: 
> - Mama, jesam li ja sad gotov?
> - Pa ne znam sine. Jesi li?
> - Nisam.


  :Laughing:  krepaću od smijeha

----------


## cekana

Već nekoliko dana nam je fora priča od "dedi i repi". Sluša se s najvećom pozornošću jer pripovjedač svaki dan ubaci neki novi detalj. Neki dan N. priča Karlu priču u krevetu, ja se ubacujem s druge strane, a K. viče, mama mojim ciku...ja velim pa slušaj sad priču, tata ti priča.... a on ko neki starčić: "Ma nije meni do priče, ja bi ciku, "

----------


## cuckalica

sinoc L proucava sisu, pokaze na bradavicu i mudro zakljuci "oko". prije toga je bila faza kad je stiskala ne bi li zasvirala. a posto nije meni bi naredivala paji paji (upali).

a odnedavno cim joj nesto nije po volji ili se udari ne place vise mama mama nego zapomaze aaaaaaa cicaaaaaaaa cicaaaaaaaaaa. to me lagano nervira  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zeko1

jedno jutro još u snu osjetim kako mi moja cura od 2 g. i sitno diže majicu. onda kaže "tri, četiri saaaaad" i baci se na cicanje

----------


## Ariens

Prije vecernjeg titanja M. gleda u jednu i drugu i sva raznjezena mi kaze: "ovo je Braco (desna), ovo je Seka (lijeva)". Onda jos jednom ponovi: "ovo je Peppa, ovo je George".

----------


## enchi

> jedno jutro još u snu osjetim kako mi moja cura od 2 g. i sitno diže majicu. onda kaže "tri, četiri saaaaad" i baci se na cicanje


Ovo me baš nasmijalo, super su klinci, ma svi!   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

dorian: samo mama ima mlijeka, nema ni tata ni baka
ja: baka je imala mlijeka kad je mama bila mala pa je mama cicala 
d: da

za 15 min
d: kad je baka bila mala onda je cicala mamu  :Grin:

----------


## ssss

Navečer kad idemo spavat pokušala sam se pravit blesava pa mu nedat ciku (zagrlim ga pokrijemo se i kao idemo sad spavat) pa kad on počne navlačit moju piđamu i govorit mleko-mleko ja ga pitam da mu donesem u čaši mlijeka  a on -bez,bez  :Laughing:   bez čaše samo iz cike 
Sad me zanima jel si on misli da je mljeko koje proba  iz čaše isto moje  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> za 15 min
> d: kad je baka bila mala onda je cicala mamu


  :Laughing:  

Meni je najbolja fora: Mama, nemaš više gjivice, mogu dugo cicat?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

gledam ja juce L palac, sav oglodan i pitam ju sta se dogodilo...jel to ona nije vadila u vrticu palac iz usta.
a ona kaze- da
a ja ju pitam zbog cega
a ona kaze- htjela sam sisati. sisati sisu. 
svaki dan je tako ili to samo danas? 
a ona kaze- svaki dan. svaki dan ocu sisati sisu....

a mi smo kao prestali....

----------


## meda

D (iz vedra neba): mama, teletabisi nemaju cice, samo sliku  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

ja: oce magarcic malo cicati?
D: ne, nece.
ja: on ti je isto sisavac, on isto cica mamu.
docnije... 
D: mama, ali magarcic ti nije usisavac, on samo kaze iii-aaa

----------


## spajalica

iako imam dojenackog staza jedna tvrdokorna bradavica je jos uvjiek jako uvucena.
jutros nakon tusiranja aria stoji i gleda i zakljuci: puko (puklo) i otrci tati da mu kaze da je Ci puko   :Laughing:  
A prije par dana BC gleda dok se ja tusiram (MM je bio na putu dva tjedna) i gleda i kaze mama aria ti je odgrizla jednu cicu   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Pitam je neki dan što će za doručak.
Kaže ona: gjiz sa čokojadom, a onda ću cicat   :Grin:

----------


## meda

jedan dan se mazem s kremom za tijelo, a dorian me vidi i kaze: nemoj metnuti sapon na cice  :Grin:  

neki dan mu govorim da tata ide na posao, mama ce isto skoro ici na posao....baka ne ide na posao, a djeca isto ne idu...al je baka isla kad je mama bila mala isto na posao. a dorianov zakljucak:  da, i cica je bila mala  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Jučer se oblačimo za van i ona veli :Ne valja ova majica.."
Ja:"A šta ne valja, Najo?"
N:" Vidi, ne može se navući preko.." i povlači za majicu prema dole, i ne može joj otvor za glavu doći preko sike , pa ne može dojiti svog psa - ja uglavnom povlačim s prema gore a izrez dole..i štaš,promijenili majicu  :Smile:

----------


## jurisnik

Prije sisanja - Mama, otvori sisu.

Poslije sisanja - Mama, spremi sisu.

----------


## leonisa

> Jučer se oblačimo za van i ona veli :Ne valja ova majica.."
> Ja:"A šta ne valja, Najo?"
> N:" Vidi, ne može se navući preko.." i povlači za majicu prema dole, i ne može joj otvor za glavu doći preko sike , pa ne može dojiti svog psa - ja uglavnom povlačim s prema gore a izrez dole..i štaš,promijenili majicu


LOOOL
ajme, zaboravila sam vec kako je to oblacit se a da ne moslis jel mozes zbacit sisu il ne  :Smile:  
preporod! imam 2 haljne koje ce konacno doci na red!

btw. proslo ljeto sam obukla haljnu za jednu svadbu na kojoj je kopcanje bilo po cijeloj straznjoj strani. nikome nije palo na pamet da tak nemrem dojiti. ni meni ni Lei....sve dok na veceri nije trazila sisati. i ne ferma ona izgovore. ni jedan.
i tako, prvi put u svom dojilackom stazu, dojila sam ju u wcu, polugola  :Laughing:  

(veci problem je bio kad je htjela pisat na svojoj tuti na sred podija  :Laughing:  )

----------


## laumi

Eva (20 mj.) kad se nacica, kaže: Gotova sam, pemi cicu (spremi), neka pava (spava).  :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

ih, leonisa- jedva čekam da obučem nove-stare spavaćice bez gumba..
iako N već duže vrijeme ne doji po noći + spava cijelu noć /tnx god/ nekako se bojim da ću zacoprati sa oblačenjem spavaćica  :Rolling Eyes:  

..


> btw. proslo ljeto sam obukla haljnu za jednu svadbu na kojoj je kopcanje bilo po cijeloj straznjoj strani. nikome nije palo na pamet da tak nemrem dojiti. ni meni ni Lei....sve dok na veceri nije trazila sisati. i ne ferma ona izgovore. ni jedan.


ovako i ja na kuminoj svadbi-još sam tražila da mi donesu stolicu za dojenje u wc /invalidski/ pa došao frajer sa stolicom za hranjenje- eh, što sam se nasmijala-baš sam nekako zamislila kako prostrem Naji cicu po tacni -izvol'te,mlada damo..  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

vriiiiiiistim na ovu scenu!!!!!  :Laughing: 

ja sam stojecki. mislim da je to bilo zadnje sisanje na nogama. srecom nije predugo trajalo, trebalo je izdrzati na rukama tu kilazu.

----------


## Sanja

Sinoć stavljam Floru piškiti i na sebi imam majicu s dubokim dekolteom. Ona mi povuče majicu prema sebi i kaže:
- Mama, tu su ti cice.
Pa pogleda u razvučenu majicu, sva se raznježi i veli:
- Baš su ti lijepe!   :Grin:   :Heart:  

Onda razvuče svoju piđamicu, pogleda unutra i zadovoljno zaključi:
- Ja imam iste.   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

:Laughing:  

ma svi su  :Heart:

----------


## Olivija

> ma svi su


X

----------


## marta

Jednom je MM rekao meni "izvezi sisu iz garaze" tako nesto, a Vid je to zapamtio (u drugacijem kontekstu doduse) i u zadnje vrijeme prije svakog vadjenja sike kaze "Dobro ju izvezaj" sto otprilike znaci da ju izvadim iz majice i grudnjaka tako da mu ne smeta moja odjeca dok sisa. 

I kaze on meni danas tako skroz ozbiljno: "I dobro ju izvezaj." A ja ga pitam: "A sta ako ju lose izvezam?"
Uz dignut kaziprst odgovara: "Ne! To je jaaako opasno! Djecak ce plakati!"

 :Laughing:

----------


## ribice

Moja tek počinje pričati ali bila mi je slatka popodne kad je cicala i odjednom stane i draga mene po licu i veli daga mama, draga cicu i veli daga cica i za kraj podraga sebe i veli daga Ema   :Saint:

----------


## enchi

Ma martu   :Laughing:  
Za ribice   :Heart:

----------


## laumi

Posisa Eva obje cice i kaže: Ja bi jos jednu!   :Laughing:   (Nekad kaže: Necu ni ovu ni ovu, ocem neku dugu.)

----------


## anamar

Vid i Eva   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja

Od prije par minuta - Flora pocica i kaže:
- Brrrr! Hladno ti je mlijeko!

 :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Posisa Eva obje cice i kaže: Ja bi jos jednu!    (Nekad kaže: Necu ni ovu ni ovu, ocem neku dugu.)


Ajme   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (fali mi smajli koji se valja po podu)

----------


## marta

Jucer u 6 ujutro Vid trazi sisu. Da ju izvezam, naravno. I posisa jednu, posisa drugu i pusti. I cim je pustio ja ju spremim i okrenem mu ledja. I nakon jedno pola minute krene on mene nesto grebuckati po ledjima i potezati za majicu i na kraju izjavi, zbunjenim polusnenim glasom:
"Ja ne znam di bi ja tu trebao sisati."

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> ...
> "Ja ne znam di bi ja tu trebao sisati."


Ajme meni, trbuh me boli od smijeha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

> Jucer u 6 ujutro Vid trazi sisu. Da ju izvezam, naravno. I posisa jednu, posisa drugu i pusti. I cim je pustio ja ju spremim i okrenem mu ledja. I nakon jedno pola minute krene on mene nesto grebuckati po ledjima i potezati za majicu i na kraju izjavi, zbunjenim polusnenim glasom:
> "Ja ne znam di bi ja tu trebao sisati."


  :Laughing:  

_apricot vanjskog smajlića zamijenila Rodinim_

----------


## nenaa

Ovaj smailić :? , a šta nije ovo nešto što se ne bi smjelo?

Sad sam babaroga, ali...

----------


## meda

sto se ne bi smjelo?

daj malo pojasni

----------


## meda

ovo nije dorianov biser nego od mm-a  :Grin:  

jedno popodne igraju se oni dva s lego kockama u drugoj sobi, i svako malo meni dorian donosi da mi pokaze sto su napravili, cvijet, brod... najdamput dolazi on u dnevni, skace ko mali pesek, pljesce i smije se od veselja, ma nikad ga valjda nisam vidla toliko veselog.... a sve to zato sto mu je mm napravio 1 velikog covjeka, i 1 malog, a taj veliki ima 2 kockice koje su sise, na koje se ovaj mali moze prikopcati   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Ovaj smailić :? , a šta nije ovo nešto što se ne bi smjelo?
> 
> Sad sam babaroga, ali...


eto, ubila sam ga...

----------


## Amalthea

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovaj smailić :? , a šta nije ovo nešto što se ne bi smjelo?
> 
> Sad sam babaroga, ali...
> 
> 
> eto, ubila sam ga...


nenaa,

Pravila ponašanja




> *NIJE DOZVOLJENO:*
> 
> 1. Koristiti sličice u porukama - samo URL. U odredjenim situacijama postoje iznimke - osoblje foruma ce odlučiti o iznimkama.
> 
> 2. Koristiti animirane (gif) sličice u avatarima
> 
> 3. Koristiti smajlije s drugih web site-ova
> 
> 4. Imati sličice i tickere u potpisu

----------


## Maslačkica

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...
> "Ja ne znam di bi ja tu trebao sisati."
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Ajme meni, trbuh me boli od smijeha


X još sam ispričala biser mm pa smo se zajedno još ismijali!

----------


## argenta

Zgrabi jutros Vilenjak sekinu lutkicu, potegne svoju majicu i prisloni lutku na sebe. A ja  :?
I onda skužim da je doji   :Laughing:  

(Još ne priča, pa nema verbalnih "bisera")

----------


## Lutonjica

mazimo se margita i ja i pocnem tepati:
ma čija si ti?
jesi ti mamina? ona se smije: NISAM
jesi tatina? NISAM
jesi sekina? NISAM
pa čija si onda? KIKINA!!!!

kika je, pogađate, cica   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

pukne Leu ovaj vikend nesto i veli:
ja sam mala beba. ja bi u tvoj trbuh. ja bi u tvoj trbuh sisala tvoju sisu  :Laughing:  

a opet  :Heart:

----------


## Veki

Iako više ne dojimo, moram tu nešto ispričati.
Svaku većer je i dalje mamina cika jako potrebna.
Zagrlimo se, prišmajhlamo i onda nastupa maženje sa cikom.
Par puta povuće kao da doji, pa da pusu, pa mazi, i sve sa toliko nježnosti.
Jučer tako on priča sa svojom cikom i mazi usput : " Tu sam ti ja, nemoj se ti ništa bojati, ja ću tebe uvijek čuvati"  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Moj veliki dečko, više ne treba ciku da ona njemu pruža utjehu, već on nju štiti i čuva  :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Mi smo daaaaaavno prestali s dojenjem, ali neki dan mišonja bedina svoju bebu ćelavicu (Filipa) i kad ga je obukao, dođe k meni i kaže da mu dam cicu. Ne znam što sam rekla zašto ne mogu, a onda mi je donio bočicu i rekao nek tu natočim mlijeko iz cice da je može dati Filipu!   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Iako više ne dojimo, moram tu nešto ispričati.
> Svaku većer je i dalje mamina cika jako potrebna.
> Zagrlimo se, prišmajhlamo i onda nastupa maženje sa cikom.
> Par puta povuće kao da doji, pa da pusu, pa mazi, i sve sa toliko nježnosti.
> Jučer tako on priča sa svojom cikom i mazi usput : " Tu sam ti ja, nemoj se ti ništa bojati, ja ću tebe uvijek čuvati"    
> Moj veliki dečko, više ne treba ciku da ona njemu pruža utjehu, već on nju štiti i čuva


  :Heart:  
ovako je i kod nas samo je taj trenutak jednom u 2 tjedna  :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

Neki dan smo bili kod prijatelja koji imaju dva sina, od 5 i 4 g. Ovaj manji se igrao s Manuelom kad se Manuel, nasred igre sjetio da bi cicao malo. Malac ga zanimljivo gleda kako doji i njegova mama mu kaže da je i on tako papao maminu cicu kad je bio mali na šta ovaj odgovori "da, znam" i nastavi gledati. Onda MM bubne "znaš mali, sada Manuel cica mlijeko, a na onoj drugoj cici izlazi kakao", a na to mali ga pogleda pod obrvama i bubne samouvjereno: "Pa znam!"   :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

Bili smo vani i kleknem pred Evu da joj stavim trakicu za kosu, a ona pomiluje cicu i kaže: Necu dijati cicu sada, samo vojim cicu! I nasloni se na nju...  :Heart:

----------


## anamar

laumi, leonisa, veki :rastop:  :Heart:

----------


## laumi

Najnoviji: jutros oblačim Evinog starijeg bracu, a ona kaže: Vidi, Mihael ima cicu! pa dođe do njega i onako frajerski mu veli: Daj cicu!

----------


## Sanja

Dva friška.

Idemo prije dan-dva na uspavljivanje, legnem kraj Flore, a ona mi diže majicu i zavapi:
- Daj... HRANE!

 :Grin:  


Također s uspavljivanja - nakon podoja, Flora s obje ruke primi cicu i kaže:
- Ja ću čuvat cicu   :Heart:  ...
pa ju strpa u usta, par puta povuče i, kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, nastavi rečenicu:
-...u ustima.

 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Flora,  :Grin:   i   :Heart:

----------


## meda

ajmeee   :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

gleda mene balerina i kaze cica
JA: cica, ti papas cicu?
B: neeeeeeeeee i pogleda me  :? kao od kud ti to
JA: ne papas cicu, ma da od kad?
B: ja piem meko od cice

----------


## marta

Vid sisa i odjednom pusti sisu i pita me: "jesi tu sisu platila 1000?"
Kazem mu: "Jesam!" (kakvo pitanje, takav i odgovor, jelte)
A on ce: "To je previse. Trebas stedit."

----------


## puntica

> Vid sisa i odjednom pusti sisu i pita me: "jesi tu sisu platila 1000?"
> Kazem mu: "Jesam!" (kakvo pitanje, takav i odgovor, jelte)
> A on ce: "To je previse. Trebas stedit."


ja ću krepat   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

*Flora&Vid* -   :Laughing:   za poluditi!

----------


## Veki

> *Flora&Vid* -    za poluditi!


A jesu genijalni i jedan i drugi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

veli mi dorian danas: ja cu cicati ovu cicu, a ti kristina cicaj ovu, moze tako?

----------


## Veki

Dorian   :Love:

----------


## puntica

dva friška bisera

*biser broj 1:*

- kako radi krava?
- muuuuu

- a ovca?
- beee

- a patka?
- kva kva

- a tata? (baš me zanimalo šta bi mogla reći...)
- oooooooooooooo (on se uvijek nečemu divi, npr. _ooooooooooo kako si velikaaaaa_)

- a mama?
- ne-ne (tako mi treba kad joj svašta branim)

- a ti?
- kika, kikaaaa   :Heart:   :Laughing:  




*biser broj 2:*

skače ona po meni, vuče me za majicu. 
kažem ja: _ ti bi sise, jel da?_ 
a ona: _toootooo_ (čitaj TOTALNO)  :Laughing:

----------


## argenta

Evo još jedan "nijemi" filmić:

JA: Di je mama?
ON: (Prstom :Smile:  Tu.
JA: Di je tata?
ON :Sad: Prstom :Smile:  Tu.
JA: Di je seka?
ON :Sad: Prstom :Smile:  Tu.
JA: Di je cica?
ON :Sad: Prstom :Smile:   :Mljac:

----------


## zhabica

zhabac je zove Tisa. 

vec par mjeseci kad mu otkopcam grudnjak i vidi tisu vice: goooooooooopeeeeeeee mijaaaaaaaaaaaa (gospe mila) jos i pljesne rucicama i sav se rastopi   :Zaljubljen:  

vec neko vrime ne jede desnu, samo lijevu i ponudim mu ja desnu, prije par tjedana, mlijeko je vec slano, on povuce i kaze: mama, nece, pava! (mama, necu, spava (sika)) 

dam mu opet prije koji dan, da vidim kako ce reagirat, on povuce i odma se odmakne, namrsti se i kaze: nece mama, juto je (nece mama, ljuto je!)

ja se pocela smijat, pitam ga pa kakvo ti je to mliko?

a on: cuno! daj dugu tisu (crno! daj drugu sisu)

ja mu dam drugu a on sav ozaren: pava duga, pejo papa bejo meko, sako! nece dugo, juto! (spava druga, pero papa bijelo mlijeko, slatko! nece drugo ljuto!) 

pocela sam mu polako objasnjavat da kad sve posise da vise nema mlijeka. sise on tako i ja kazem, ajde sad je goovo, nema sreco vise mlijeka. on se odmakne, i u cudu: nema mika? pa povuce jos jednom: mama, ima mika! nakon malo vrimena kaze: nema ise, pemi mama. (nema vise, spremi mama) 

dolazim s posla, on me odma vuce za ruku na kauc: mama, daj tisu! skace sav ozaren kad je vidi, ko da je zivo bice, povuce dva cuga i kaze: ima mika! pa povuce jos dva: sako miko! (slatko mliko) i sav ozaren prione.  :Heart:  

ovo su biseri od nekih 17 - 19 mjeseci.   :Heart:

----------


## baps

> kad mu otkopcam grudnjak i vidi tisu vice: goooooooooopeeeeeeee mijaaaaaaaaaaaa (gospe mila) jos i pljesne rucicama i sav se rastopi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## baps

Prva sročena rečenica moje B. (spada u ovaj topic):
" a sad bi duuuugu" = a sad bi drugu... 
...kad se sjetim, navru mi suze na oči... rastopim se od miline...  :Heart:

----------


## Sirius Black

Danas P. cuga i nakon par minuta pusti cicu i veli "dugu" (drugu). 
Ja: Nema druge.
P: Ima.
Ja: A di je druga cica?
P: Doma

----------


## Sanja

> vec par mjeseci kad mu otkopcam grudnjak i vidi tisu vice: goooooooooopeeeeeeee mijaaaaaaaaaaaa (gospe mila)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Predivan je!   :Heart:

----------


## Sirius Black

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad mu otkopcam grudnjak i vidi tisu vice: goooooooooopeeeeeeee mijaaaaaaaaaaaa (gospe mila) jos i pljesne rucicama i sav se rastopi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Dobro bi se slagao s mojom malom, ona se primi s obje ruke za glavu i veli "joj, bobo, bobo" (bože, bože)

----------


## lugo

A kod nas to ide ovako nekako.
Čim sam ja u blizini ruka mu je u mojoj majici i kopa li  ga kopa.
Pokušavam ga odviknuti od toga i govorim mu ja:
"Nema više mlijeka sve si popio, spava cika"
a on će meni:
"Pa natoči mlijeka! Da, da mama natoči!"

ili,
povuče prije par dana iz desne,a  već dugo je ne cica baš i mlijeko se smanjilo i nije odmah krenulo, demonstrativno se dignuo iz ležećeg položaja i veli:
"Popravi je! Ne radi!"

----------


## Tiwi

Neki dan se Patrik nakon više od pola godine nedojenja sjetio tražiti, pa proba, povuče, ne zna - odmakne se, pogleda me u čudu i veli - "Nema! Buco baco je sve popio. Mama, daj natoči još!"    :Grin:  

Nakon objašnjavanja da se to ne toči nego stvara, veli - "Ma probaj mi špricnut u usta"   :Wink:

----------


## vissnja

Nameštamo se nas dve za jutarnje sisanje a MM polazi na posao. Nađa mu viče: pupi sikice tatok tom (kupi sličice traktor tom) i počinje da sisa. MM me pita koliko kesica da uzme, ja kažem da uzme samo dve tri jer imamo gomilu duplikata.... A N pusti sisu i vikne PU! pa povuče još jedan srk i opet pusti pa kaže NO! I dok joj mleko curi niz bradu: punooooooooo sikica!!!

----------


## Sirius Black

P. jako voli pjesmu Mamma Maria i stalno pjevuši ma-ma-ma. Danas tak pjeva i odjednom počne na istu melodiju pjevati cicici   :Laughing:

----------


## argenta

Vilenjak je jučer vidio kako frendici pokazujem izdajanje, pa jutros zgrabi cicu, otvori usta i uspricava si mlijeko   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

vidi dorian neku zenu da prica na tv-u i veli: mama, ova teta ima jako velike cice ( a stvarno je i imala, al je bila neka stara baba zakopcana do grla, kako ih je samo skuzio  :Grin:  )

dode baki i pita ju: baka, imas ti cice?
baka: imam
d: daj da ih vidim  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Vid:"Mama, kad cu ja prestati sikiti?" (vjerojatno ga je netko to pitao.)
Kazem mu da ce prestati kad bude htio prestati. 
A on ce:"A-haaaa!" ko da Ameriku otkrio.

----------


## maremama

prestali dojiti sa 16 mjeseci, ali neki dan sjedim ja na kauču, Roko se igra, skače, veseli se.
odjednom dotrči do mene i ni 5 ni 6 gurne rukicu u moju majicu i dira cike, a ja u šoku :shock:  pozitivnom
pitam ga ja što bi roko cike
a on meni: " nema, nema, ci, pava, maz, daga ci" ( prijevod, nema, cike, spava, mazi, draga cika) i poljubi ih i ode sva sretan
a ja van sebe od sreća   :Heart:   i kažem ja njemu ma evo, možda ima još nešto sinek mamin, a on mene pogleda i kaže nema, nema, papa i nastavi se igrati!
ja sam bila u isto trenu sretna i tužna - jer je završilo jedno prekrasno razdoblje u našem životu, a jooooj!
ponekad imam osječaj da je meni bilo teže što je prestao cicati nego njemu! ja bi još!

----------


## enchi

I joooj, kako je ovo slatko!   :Heart:  

A ostali me nasmijavaju do suza!

----------


## laumi

Eva: Ja vojim cicu i tambaja! (tramvaj)

I drugi - pocica jednu i kaže: A sad cu ovu cicu dagu (dragu)

----------


## cuckalica

moja nekad zeli lijevu, nekad desnu. ovisi o raspolozenju. samo sta ne zna za pojmove lijevo-desno pa mi, u slucaju da ja izvadim krivu, kaze "necu vejiku, ocu maju" (necu veliku, ocu malu) a iste su velicine  :Smile: 


u zadnje vrijeme svi cicaju cicu. kad pita za nekoga a ja joj kazem da je taj otisao svojoj kuci ona nastavi "soje mame. papti cicu" (kod svoje mame. papiti cicu)
isto tako sparuje igracke. uvijek je manja dijete a veca mama. tako mala lutka papi cicu od velike lutke, mala plisana patka papi cicu od velike plisane macke, a mali autic papi cicu od velikog auta. to je sve popraceno mljackanjem i zakljuckom "mmmmm finoooo"


prije par dana je slozila prvu rimu. ja joj skuhala rucak i pitam je hoce li jesti. kaze da hoce. uzmem ja zlicu i krenem prema njoj da je stavim u stolicu a ona meni objasnjava: 
necemo papti icu (zlicu)
ocemo papti cicu

----------


## kahna

Moj nikakvim igračkama ne da niti blizu cice  8) 
Kad ga zezam tak, odah makne igračku i prišteka se   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Vrti se ona pred spavanje i samo bi se šaltala s jedne na drugu. A starija se taman umiruje i ova mala je živcira jer se stalno prebacuje   :Grin:  
Kažem ja maloj nek se smiri i nek se ne prebacuje više jer će probuditi seku.
Kaže ona meni: Ljutim se sad. Neću ti više biti pijateljica   :Grin:

----------


## stanam

moja kad doji doji jednu pa drugu i tako dok ne bude dosta. već je par puta priljubila cice jednu do druge i one se onda maze. i kad to radi sve nešto čudno gleda. i neki dan se tako cice maze i kaze ona ''sad će puuuuuuuuuuno cicati'' , nasmije se od srca i strpa obe u usta i cica!!!
 :Love:  
mamina curica  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

tusiram se juce i uleti mi L. u kupaonu i sa osmijehom od uha do uha
"jaaaao, mamine sise!!! mmmmmmm (pa usnama glumi da sisa) moje mamine sise!!!!!"
covjece, ni na tom&jerrya se tako ne obraduje ko mojim sisama   :Laughing:  

ima mj. dana da nije ni probala, ali je u zadnjih 10 dana nekoliko puta spomenula da bi sisala. no presaltala sam ju na nes drugo pa nije.

----------


## Cubana

Nije više produženo, jer Jana ne sisa već 10 mjeseci, ali kad mali doji ona dodje tu i tamo sa žlicicom da joj malo dam   :Heart:  
"Mmm, fino mi je. Bolje nego od kravice"  :Laughing:  
Vidi naime kako njemu dajem vit D sa žličicom pa se dosjetila da bi i ona mogla tako. Probala je i sisati, al ne ide joj.

----------


## argenta

Vilenjak jučer gleda fotke i pokazuje:
Dada (seka), deda, baka, tata, mama... CICA i pogled   :Zaljubljen:  
(na slici imam duboki dekolte   :Laughing:  )

----------


## cuckalica

imam i ja jednu sliku di smo L, ja i duboki dekolte. jednom smo gledali tu sliku i pitam ja L tko je na slici (ona inace samo sebe primjecuje na slikama) a ona ispali: CICAAAAA   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

moja L je poprilicno posesivna kad je o meni rijec. nitko me ne smije dirati, a pogotovo druga djeca
danas u parkicu sjedimo ja, ona i mala susjeda u pjescaniku
i unese se L maloj susjedi u facu i ozbiljno je pita "oces papti cicu?"
mala susjeda je blijedo gleda, uopce ne kuzi o cemu je rijec, al ona je taj blagoteleci pogled nekako uspjela protumacit kao cistu pohlepu pa joj brzebolje objasni "imas soje mame" (imas kod svoje mame ili iš od mojih mljekarica)

----------


## sandra111

Mi više ne cikimo već pola godine, šmrc. Neki dan je čuo kako me poznanica, s kojom se duže nisam vidjela, pita dojimo li još, pa joj je on odgovorio: Ja više nemam cike!

----------


## leonisa

nakon i vise od mjesec dana sto nije ni stavila sisu u usta (znaci, mazila se) danas se legne kraj mene (ja u majici na bretele) i krene umiljatim glasom (a kako je jos drzi onaj glas nakon operacije mandula taj glas je umiljat na potenciju)
"joj sisa! moja sisa! daj mi mama sisu da ju sisam!"
i nisam se ni snasla, a ona se vec pristekala, napravila nekoliko "posisa" i digla glavu, pogledla mene i kaze "ja sam sisala!!!" a u ocima neki sjaj i sreca kakvu dugo nisam vidjela! onda pogleda prema tati i veli "tata, ja sam sisala!! sisala sam!" i onda veselo odskakuta u svoju sobu!  :Heart:  

pita me MM "sta si joj dala?" velim mu "dala? nisam ja imala utjecaja, sama je uzela"  :Laughing:

----------


## buby

slatki su mi skroz
taj preslatki pogled kada žica
a svima zajednička fora sa "natoči!"  :Laughing:  

d je bio nešto bolestan, baš ga je zaredao - uhvatila me frka, da neću valjda baš sada "presušiti", kaj ću mu dati?! (to je moje moćno sredstvo za lijek)

----------


## Sanela-Naja

L,tako je slatkaaa  :Laughing:  

Naja skakuće sa nekakvim štapićem i pretvara :

Puf, pretvorila sam te u svinju - kaže mački.
Puf , pretvorila sam te u štakora - kaže tati.
onda pogleda mene i veli - Puf, pretvorila sam te u siku.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DianaMaximus

M.navija usred noći kao da je na stadionu:cita,cita,ciiiita,ciiiitaaaa....pjeva citi pjesmice(na svom jeziku naravno),djeli im puse ili ih hrani...a s njim sisa još i medo,patka,autić..ma sve  :Laughing:  on na jednu,medo na drugu  :Laughing:

----------


## DianaMaximus

i naravno,sanja cice...čujem ga ponoći kak mljacka i vleče na prazno  :Laughing:  (ima 21 mj)

----------


## kole

S. ima jedan sladak biser od juce:
Posto mu je MM objasnio da i ono sto on ima se zovu sike na sve nacine je pokusao sam sebe sikiti  :Laughing:  No tesko je recima objasniti koja je to koma.
A inace kad odlazimo iz parka kuci on govori kako sva deca sad idu kuci sikiti  :Smile:  no ovde ga niko ne razume videcemo kakvih ce reakcija biti kad se vratimo u  nasu zemlju.....

----------


## cuckalica

> A inace kad odlazimo iz parka kuci on govori kako sva deca sad idu kuci sikiti


i kod nas je tako, uz dodatak da osim djece kod nas ide kod svoje mame papit cicu i dida i baka (kod prabake, njihove mame  :Grin: ), teta cuvalica, mravi, ptice, avioni, čarape... da skratim, svi i sve!

----------


## meda

jedan dan sjedimo s mm-ovim frendom s posla. D. i on nesto pricaju.

D: a ti nisi moj tata!
frend: ne, nisam.
D: ovo je moj tata (pokazuje na tatu)
D: a ovo je moja mama (pokazuje na mene). ONA IMA CICE!!!!!
ja:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  

kad vidi neko dijete da cica, onda pita: a kolko njegova mama ima cica?

----------


## enchi

Još čekam bisere slične vašima ali moram napisati jer mi je smiješno kako H. cicama nadjeva nadimke; prvo je bila titi, pa tita, sada je povremeno tika, titka ili tikava...  :Grin:

----------


## cvrcak22

Moj Emi ima 22 mjeseca i kad dolazim kuci na vratima me ceka i skace "Jupi, Jupi Mama daj Sisu"...Baci se na jednu...sisa pa kaze "daj drugu!" nastavi sisat i tu i nakon par minuta radosno kaze "Gotojo!"
On to izgleda shvaća kao posao ha ha.
Ipak...sad smo u fazi odvikavanja i ja sam mu objasnila da mama ne moze vise , da se moram naspavati...izgleda da je shvatio jer je sinoć bez frke baki  u polusnu usred noći rekao "daj papati" ...i stvarno uzeo bocicu   iako je dotad uvijek govorio "daj sisu" i nista drugo nije prolazilo!

----------


## cvrcak22

S obzirom da vjerojatno vise necu pricati o njegovim forama s dojenja...odlucila sam dodati jos par:

S obzirom da je u zadnje vrijeme bio lijen za ostalu hranu...dok bi mu davala ručak zezala bi ga da ce mu macak pojesti ako on ne bude htio...i to bi uglavnom upalilo...
Ali pred neki dan me nasmijao kad je kad sam se golih grudiju odvojila od njega da mačka pustim van iz hodnika , a on se panično zaderao "Mama , Spemi sisu!!"

Na zidu imam sliku africkog plemena kako plese oko vatre...medju ostalim tu je i slika crnkinje golih grudiju...Jedan dan on je stao pred sliku i rekao "zima" (jer su bili goli), pa "plesu", pa "tudja sisa-nema mlika"...

----------


## marta

Maloprije pusem onaj duguljasti balon Vidu, a on gleda. I kad sam ga napuhala gotovo do kraja, ostao je jedan mali dio nenapuhani, na koji se Videk pristekao uz komentar "ooooo, sisa!"

----------


## Olivija

G1: "Liza i cica. Dvije nagrade!"

----------


## cvrcak22

:Laughing:  stvarno su preslatki!

----------


## ssss

Moje djete redovito mi se nasloni na cike i cmuga ko pesek mmm,mmm i mazimo se i to je sve ok i normalno,ali sam neki dan   :Laughing:   kad je navlačio potkušulju
 Ja:šta radiš
On: gledam
Ja:šta gledaš
On:cike svoje (razvlači potkušulju još jače)
Ja: daj nemoj tak razvlačit....bla
On :Sad: prekida me) JA BI PIO MLEKO
Ja:MOLIM :shock: 
On: ja bi papo cikicu svoju
Ja: ali ljubavi (zaustavljam se da ne vrištim od smijeha)ti nemaš mlijeka u cikicama......znaš
On :Sad: sam kopira tatine riječi kad mu je u par navrata gurao ruke do njegovih cika)ja nemam mleko-ja sam muško pravo 8) -mama ima mleko  :Saint:

----------


## kirica

Moja L. još ne priča, ali jedna poluverbalna situacija...

Jutros kad je MM zvonio sat cura se probudila, hop odmah se prišteka i zadovoljno cmače. Tata joj se približi u namjeri da joj da pusu, a ona ga poprilično ljuto odgurne od sebi i ozbiljnim glasićem kaže: "AM, AM!".

Ja sam pukla od smijeha, a i ona se zadovoljno nacerila s cicom u ustima   :Grin:

----------


## ivy

ja samo želim opisati kako mi dojimo  :Grin:  
pošto sam slomila nogu, navikli smo dojiti na boku, no u zadnje vrijeme to ide samo na ovaj način - počnemo tako da je on na boku, polagano se počne okretati da bi završio na trbuhu sa dignutom guzom (još uvijek doji), s jednom rukicom lupka po krevetu i daje ritam :?   :Smile:  , a drugom tokom cijelog procesa drži moj nos  :Raspa:

----------


## vissnja

ivy odlepila sam na opis poze   :Laughing:  

Pre neko jutro Nađa baulja po krevetu (zatvorene oči, cokće usnama, traži sisu) i pošto je spavala okrenuta ka MMu a on joj okrenuo leđa krene ona njemu da diže majicu. Kad je shvatila da su to leđa i to tatina, okrene se prema meni, povuče par gutljaja, pa se onda opet okrene, spusti MMu majicu (da mu valjda ne zebu leđa   :Laughing:   ) i opet na sisu!!!

----------


## buby

pita L sinoć D: jel` stvarno tak fino mlijekeco?
D: je, fino, fino! (onak ful ozbiljno i nastavi dalje)

----------


## ssss

Jutros umjesto oko 8 djete u 7 zove i ja dođem iz kuhinje i pitam kaj nemože spavat više (misleči  da se digao i da je vrijeme za ustajanje) a on meni odgovara _nemogu spavat bez cice  :Laughing:   a ok

----------


## Sirius Black

Traži prvo cicu, pa za par minuta veli "drugu" i poslije opet "drugu", a ja joj velim Koju drugu, pa koliko mama ima cica? a ona: Puuunooooo

----------


## Sanela-Naja

N: ova sika-mika mi je medena   :Heart:

----------


## s3ja

Mama, koja je cica danas na redu - lijeva ili desna?

----------


## Paalmi

Iako smo sa dojenjem prestali 16.5, A cike ne može zaboraviti. Evo šta o njima misli:

"Tvoje su cike moj krevet. Tako su mekane i tako fiiiino mlijeko daju."

I biser od jučer:

"Volim tvoje cike jer vise kao šišmiši."   :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

> "Volim tvoje cike jer vise kao šišmiši."


zakon!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

Prekjučer na Dolcu (temperatura plus tisuću, upržilo sunce), nosim Floru na rukama. Imam prilično dekoltiranu majicu, mala mi u jednom trenu onako sočno primi cicu, ljudi okolo se počnu smijuljit, a ona im se svečano (i glasno   :Grin:  ) obrati:
- Čuvam mami cicu da se ne otopi.

 :Grin:

----------


## Veki

> Paalmi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Volim tvoje cike jer vise kao šišmiši."  
> 
> 
> zakon!


 :Laughing:  
Flora  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

*Paalmi & Sanja*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ne znam koja mi je bolja!

----------


## tropical

presmiješni su! moj ne priča, nema još bisera, ali ih očekujem. ali iako ne priča ušao je u fazu koju sam prije samo čitala- kad sisa u krevetu najčešće sisa jednu pa drugu pa prvu pa drugu... i točno mu u pogledu i krenjama vidim: sad duuuuuga! prva! pa druuuugu! mmmm očem prvuuuuu! presmiješan je ali jedino tako sisa budan na krevetu.

----------


## Ivke

Jakov sisa. jednu pa drugu, pa kaže:
"Daj treću"

----------


## Zeko1

nakon tjedan dana razdvojenosti, moja trogodišnja cura prvo me je pitala "Ja te još uvijek cicam, jel da?"

----------


## srecica

Mi smo nedavno ukinuli nocne podoje i to je rezultiralo da i preko dana sama smanji dojenje i sama sprema cicu u majicu ....
I tak jucer doji nakon sto sam dosla s posla i kad je zavrsila veli 'Mama pemi' i ja sad ubacim cicu grudnjak i preko majicu, ali kako se majica ono zamotala oko mene ispao dekolte preko cice, a L. panicno pokriva rukicama i govori 'Mama pemi, mama pemi' i mase glavicom 'Nece vise nece'

----------


## GrgurovaMama

eto nas konačno u ovoj skupini...

kad G vidi cike...poludi od sreće i viče cici cici...odnedavno dok ciki za uspavljivanje traži me da se skroz skinem- trga grudnjak s mene i onda jednu ciki a drugu rasteže...

ujutro kad se oblačim to otprilike izgleda ovako:

skinem se- a on iz kinbača urla cici cici sa ozarenom facom i kad se obučem maše pa-pa cikama sa polutužnim pogledom...

----------


## tropical

grgurova mama, zavidim ti, moj još ne imenuje cici ni ništa takvo

----------


## pomikaki

Moje dijete s 2 godine: (pokazuje bradavicu nakon cicanja): To ti je bisev u cici.
Ja: Molim?  :? 
Ona: (pojašnjava) To ti je bisev u cici. A to (pokazuje drugu) ti je dvugi bisev u cici.


(sva sreća pa sam se uskoro sjetila da imamo neku slikovnicu gdje morski konjić nađe školjku s biserom... inače bih mislila da smo obje prolupale   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:  )

----------


## argenta

> grgurova mama, zavidim ti, moj još ne imenuje cici ni ništa takvo


Ma daj, ni _moj_ ne imenuje cicu a pogle' koliki je   :Grin:  Njemu je cica, kao i voda, neki "gnih". Zato ćemo još dugo biti tu, nema šanse da mu objasnim kako se "gnih" umorila od "gnihanja"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

Evo i našeg prvog:
Pitam ja Luku - šta piješ iz cice?
A on iz istih stopa - piiiuu (pivu) i počne se smijati  :Laughing:  

I sad nakon par dana imamo u lijevoj mlijeko, a u desnoj pivu  8)

----------


## sweety

Pišulja je bila negdje 11mj. vozimo se u autu, ja vozim, a tata s njom otraga.
Plače ona kmeči i izvadi on Klik i počme joj pokazivat polugole tete, a ona kažiprstom ubode na pravo mjesto i viče CICA! 

Sad, prije neki dan, spava ona, počme mrmljat u snu, okrene se prema meni, mrda nosom traži, zatvorenih očiju, i bunca, mmmm cica, cica, cica...

----------


## buby

neki dan je izjavio kako više nema
pitam da kaj uopće nema ili je popio
veli da je popio i da sada treba pričekati da se napuni, ali da malo duže traje  :Smile:  

inače, baka ga je u nekom razgovoru htjela obraditi pa je išla špreha u stilu da je veliki...
glatko ju je odkanato i dočekao me sa "daj cicija" 8) 
ne znam kaj ju je uopće motiviralo, bah, nebitno

----------


## marta

U krevetu pitam Vida: "Jel mogu spremiti tu siku sad?"
"Mozes. Ta je sad ispuhana ko baloncic. I daj mi onu drugu, ona je puna snage."

----------


## marta

Maloprije, oblizujuci se: "Jesi ti mozda rekla da su ti narasle jos neke sike?"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

Bili smo kod bake i dođemo na večer doma, čim smo ušli u stan P. traži cicu. Ja velim: ajoj, nemamo cice, ostale su kod bake a ona se odmah snađe: zove baku, baka pelati cice autom

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Maloprije, oblizujuci se: "Jesi ti mozda rekla da su ti narasle jos neke sike?"


Pa mama, daj uzgoji još par.

----------


## Olivija

Ajme, *Vid* me uvijek rasplače od smijeha!   :Laughing:  

G2 sad ima foru da kad ide cicati uvijek prvo onako slasno zamljacka na prazno par puta (dok se otkopčavam) pa tek onda otvori usta.

----------


## manal

> tropical prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> grgurova mama, zavidim ti, moj još ne imenuje cici ni ništa takvo
> 
> 
> Ma daj, ni _moj_ ne imenuje cicu a pogle' koliki je   Njemu je cica, kao i voda, neki "gnih". Zato ćemo još dugo biti tu, nema šanse da mu objasnim kako se "gnih" umorila od "gnihanja"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad sam se toliko smijala! ma svi komentari su zakon, tako slatki   :Heart:  moj miš isto još ne priča, zapravo sam malo involuntary u produženom, nije mi baš želja da još verbalno traži siku, dosta me nateže, ali ovo "gnih"    :Laughing:  kod nas je naime neko "gnu" i onako "šefovski", zapovjedni pogled i navlačenje majice   :Rolling Eyes:  
uživamo u "akrobatskom dojenju" i svim mogućim i nemogućim pozama...

----------


## nerina

Jutos R doji i nakon nekog vremena valjda mu je pofalilo mlijeka pa mi kaže: "mama pemi ciku,nema iće,mama kupi dugu" ilitiga u prijevodu mama spremi ciku, nema više, mama kupi drugu .
Ima i biser od prije mjesec dana kada me žicao ciku na plaži i ja mu kažem, daj nemoj sada kući ćemo sisat a on dođe baki i kaže :"baba daj ti majo"

----------


## tropical

moj je počeo zapovjedno pokazivati prstićem i vikati :ta! na onu koju hoće. pa kad nmu je te dosta onda pokaže prstom na drugu pa viče : ta!! onda opet prvu...  :Rolling Eyes:  

inače, imamo biser sa plaže, s nama ali nismo mi ti koji smo biserili. traži lovro cicati na plaži kao i uvijek, a bili smo sa društvom, jedna mala od 2 god kod prijatelja bila i sad ja legla, lovro meni na trbuh (to mu je trenutno omiljena poza) i cica kad li evo nje pored nas, čučnula, gleda direktno u lovru kako cicka i oblizuje se i mljacka i radi kao da sisa sa ustima i oooooogromne oči ima. pa ode s druge strane pa oko nas pa opet. i kaže mami: 'mama idi jovo cica, i ja bi! daj imaš meeeka? mamaaaaaaa?' svi smo umirali od smijeha. idući dan mi kažu kako je ostatak dana i ujutro opet tražila. inače već neko vrijeme ne cickaju. ali joj je finooooooooooooo  :Heart:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

igramo se - ide baja /buba/ kuda će ,ode Naji u ..hlače, uši, noge i pri tome je škakljam na tom mjestu.
Zatim dođe red na nju i ona veli: ide baja kuda će ode mami u sikeee...sikeee..i malo ih poškaklji , pa malo zagrli..

----------


## srecica

Moram i ovdje ispricati nasu dogodovstinu 

Leila je danas spavala u vrticu prvi put i sva je ponosna, odmah s vrata mi je rekla 'Leila spavala'
ja: 'Spavala si?'
ona: 'Da! Leila se pokrila!' i pokaze rukicom do kuda
ja: 'Odlicno!'
ona: 'Teta Leilu pokrila!'
ja: 'Ma teta je zakon!'
ona: 'Teta dala cicu!' i prasne u smijeh, a ja i MM po podu   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

danas L doji i mm je iz zafrkancije pita jel moze on drugu. a ona njemu s najoziljnijim izrazom lica objasni "ne moze. pokvaija se"

----------


## GrgurovaMama

imamo i mi novosti- zadnjih par dana prilikom večernjeg cikanja me traži da skinem grudnjak skroz a večeras je zahtjevao da skinem i donji dio trenirke...ja uporno neću a on nikako da se smiri i navlači mi trenirku i gura ruke u nju...ja skinem a on sav sretan nastavi cikiti...mislim stvarnoooooo

----------


## kahna

Cica Luka neki dan za popodnevno spavanje,
pusti cicu i kaže
neeeema - seeee - bavo (pljesne ručicama) - dugu   :Laughing:  
U prijevodu - nema više, pocicao sve, bravo! daj drugu   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

prije neki dan zhabac trazi Tisu, ja onako u sali: ma sta ti je to Tisa? ne znan ja sta je to Tisa, daj objasni mi?
On (vec se smije funcutasto kuzi da ga zezam): Tisa je mjeko!
Ja: ma je, kako mlijeko? pa mlijeko - je mlijeko, a sta je Tisa?
On: Tisa je sjatko!
Ja: ma kako slatko, mlijeko je slatko, nije Tisa slatka, sta je Tisa?
On: Tisa je LJubav!!
a ja:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
On: Tisa je Ljubav! Ti si mama ljubav! Ti imas Tisu!
 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Heart:

----------


## makita

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## meda

pokazujem D. slike kad sam bila mala beba. 
on gleda i veli: A jel imas cice?

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## dusza

jao..trebam i ja spomenuti svog Luku (2,5 god) i njegove dude....NJEGOVE!!, jer to više nisu moje dude, ma ni govora o tome...on duda kad on to zaželi i lijepo si on skine grudnjak a kad završi ga lijepo natrag obuče..ne uspije mu uvijek, ali ne daj Bože da ostanem ne obučena i da neko vidi njegovu dudu....a sad zadnje di se " proslavio", je bilo u parku kad smo se šetali, i idu nekve cure u školu,naravno u uskim majčicama, a on na sav glas izusti: "gle mama dude!!!"....ah ti muški!!!  :Smile: )

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Nekidan smo bili kod moje mame i A. tražio cicu. Sisa on, a moja mama ga zeza: A. baš ti je fuj ta cika. Odvoji se on i kaže joj samouvjereno: Nije, nije! (kao, ne znaš ti) i nastavi.   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Luka unatrag par dana, prije negoli zaspi 'daga' cicu i 'da cici putu (pusu)'   :Heart:  
Cica, pusti cicu, odmakne se, podraga, nasmije se, da joj pusu, nasloni lice na nju i zaspi   :Heart:

----------


## marta

Jutros u krevetu: "Ja sam jos maaaali djecak i trebam siku!"

(Videk je gabaritima takav da moze u skolu iako su tek tri i pol.)

----------


## vissnja

MM izlazi do prodavnice i sa vrata me pita: šta ćeš za doručak? Odgovaram: ja bih big mek! A Nađa se baca na sisu i kaže: ja bih big mekooooooo!!!!!

----------


## marta

:Laughing:  

Zakon.

----------


## kloklo

Zhabice, rastopila sam se! Miš mali slatki   :Heart:  

Vissnja   :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> MM izlazi do prodavnice i sa vrata me pita: šta ćeš za doručak? Odgovaram: ja bih big mek! A Nađa se baca na sisu i kaže: ja bih big mekooooooo!!!!!


Vi obje na "junk-u"   :Laughing:

----------


## lionne

ajme zhabice pre-prekrasno   :Heart:  

a kod nas... sisa lavić, a ja ga zezam "ima sisi još mlijeka?"
on je pusti i odmakne se gledajući me u oči i kaže "nema, natoči!"   :Grin:

----------


## laumi

Gleda Eva cice nakon dojenja i zaljubljeno kaže: One su moje! One su jako moje!

----------


## little duck

Moja V. neki dan cica, i nakon nekog vremena mi kaze "epo Okika" (lijepo Veronika). Ja je pitam sto ti je lijepo...Ona opet izvadi dudu iz usta i kaze: "epo Okika dudi dudi hehe!" (Lijepo je Veroniki dudati)   :Heart:  

A neki dan me zvala iz sobe: Okika opet dudi dudi (Veronika opet hoce dudi dudi)

----------


## enchi

Stižem s posla a H. me dočeka sa: "O, *došle ste* s posla, ljubavi moje!"   :Heart:  (ja sam samo nosač cica, čini se   :Grin:  )

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Naja danas gleda kumu kako hrani bebu na bočicu i onda joj veli :" a moja mama ima sike .."   :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

M. jucer na vecernjem sisanju:
Trbuscicu moj gladni sad se nahrani!

Slusala je Ivicu i Maricu u vrticu.   :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Jutros se probudila i bila pomalo kenjkava...ja je pitam da li bi pomoglo kakvo maženje od strane mame i tate ,a ona ko iz topa :" Ne, ali pomogla bi sika"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

> Stižem s posla a H. me dočeka sa: "O, *došle ste* s posla, ljubavi moje!"   (ja sam samo nosač cica, čini se   )



 :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------


## kahna

Luka sinoć cica, pocica jednu i veli - dugu, pazna, cika puniti   :Laughing:

----------


## tropical

moj pokušava pričati pa viče 'oču toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!' pa s prstom pokazuje. a taj pogled zaljubljeni... neki dan ih je ujuro sam izvadio i davao im puse, nije sisao samo ih je gledao i ljubio  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Moj je sisavac neko jutro otkrio da postoje dvije (do sad je viđao samo onu koja je bila na redu). Oooooooooooo to je bila radost u očima, mrdale su ko na teniskom meču   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Moj je sisavac neko jutro otkrio da postoje dvije (do sad je viđao samo onu koja je bila na redu). Oooooooooooo to je bila radost u očima, mrdale su ko na teniskom meču



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

N vrlo malo doji- tu i tamo..
kod uspavljivanja malo povuče pa onda moram ostaviti cicu vani -ona joj da pusu i pokrije dekom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zeljka231

> Stižem s posla a H. me dočeka sa: "O, *došle ste* s posla, ljubavi moje!"   (ja sam samo nosač cica, čini se   )


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  umrla sam od smijeha kad sam ovo pročitala!

----------


## Arkana10

> Stižem s posla a H. me dočeka sa: "O, *došle ste* s posla, ljubavi moje!"   (ja sam samo nosač cica, čini se   )


ovo mi je jedan od najdrazih  :Laughing:

----------


## enchi

Arkana10, zeljka231   :Love:  

Je, je, smiješno je to kako ona mene pri tome skoro pa i ne doživljava!   :Grin:  

No, u međvremenu sam i malo   :Sad:   jer smo (premda mojom inicijativom), završili sa cicanjem!

----------


## zeljka231

enchi   :Love:  . 
stalno zamišljam malu čovjekicu kako tepa svojim ljubavima i istodobno se topim i umirem od smijeha. nadam se da je prestanak ljubovanja prošao bezbolno...a sad je vrijeme za nove ljubavi, a i da mama dođe na red   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## enchi

Ma da, bez ijedne suze, baš mi dijete ima razumijevanja!

Ali, evo, prošlo je 2 tjedna i ona i dalje svaki dan ipak šarmantno priupita jel bi mogla barem malo...mustrica uporna!

No, da ne oftopičarim dalje! Pardon!

----------


## kole

Gledamo fotke kad je bio manji, na jednoj siki u parku stojeci.
on:" to nije lepo" 
ja: " mali si bio pa sikis gde stignes"
posle pola sata eto ti njega:" mama ja sam mali daj mi siku" naravno scena se odvija napolju  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Nakon buđenja i cicanja, te nakon cca pola sata neće doručkovati i traži cicu.
Velim mu - kad ćeš ići spavati onda ćeš cicat (zezam ga).
Za 10 min dolazi k meni
''Idemo spavati''   :Idea:  
 :Laughing:

----------


## tropical

moj do pred dan dva nije imao puno riječi u vokabularu ali je svejedno na pitanje jel idemo spavati nekoliko put znao klimnuti glavom, leći na krevet, posisati koliko je htio, ustati se i otići se dalje igrati sa osmjehom i pogledom 'kak sam te zeznuo!'  :Laughing:  

danas je prvi put bez nagovaranja reko 'titttttaaaa' i hodao za mnom i zazivao ju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tropical

jutros je rekao toooooo 'e titttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. pa sam mudala a on meni h'aaa (hvala)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:

----------


## tropical

počelo je :D 

danas mu čitam slikovnicu i mama medo nešto kuha na jednoj stranici i ima ispred sebe vrč sa mlijekom. kda god čitamo ja pitam gje je to gdje je ono, često on pita a šta je to.. i tak. i ja pitam gdje je mlijeko (misleći na taj vrč)? a on meni pokaže mami medi prsa.  :Heart:

----------


## srecica

Danas Leila cica i smije se preko cice onak vragolasto. I pitam ja nju:
Leila hocemo spremiti cicu za drugu bebu?
a ona ne pusta cicu iz usta i mase glavom ne
a ja velim
Pa spremiti cemo ju pa ce druga beba papati.
a ona
'Ne. Moramo pupiti dugu za bebu!' (moramo kupiti drugu za bebu)

----------


## vissnja

Leila   :Heart:  

jel to najava?

----------


## srecica

> Leila   
> 
> jel to najava?


Ne bi se bunili da nam se dogodi   :Grin:  
ali nista jos na pomolu.

----------


## manal

od početka listopada ro kaže "am"! kad hoće siku. onako zapovjednim tonom, vikne. odnedavno kaže "sika", ali i dalje "am" i navlači majicu, i ako ga pokušavam odgovoriti on opet navlači dokle ide, pa mi ljubi prsa ili me počne gristi    :Rolling Eyes:  ali najsmješnije je kad hoće drugu, pa kaže "duga" i prebaci se, ali nekako me uhvati kao da pokušava obje staviti u usta istovremeno, gleda jednu, drugu, pa toliko zjeva da završi negdje između  :Laughing:

----------


## lunja

ovaj biser nije nas, vec star barem tridesetak godina, elem, ovako je MM-ov rodijak S. dozivao majku:
Zorka, ponesi graha i sise!

----------


## manal

budi se ro malo prije, dolazim u sobu, dajem jednu siku, on se odšteka, očekujem da će promrmljati "drugu" i već mu je nudim, a on kaže "kokojo" (pocoyo) i prišteka se    :Laughing:

----------


## ssss

Kad moj S kaže- sad ja nisam tata Mufasa,sad ti nisi Simba-SVI znamo o čemu se radi  :Laughing:  Onda je konačno on-on a ja -ja i ide cica  :Grin:

----------


## marta

"Ako mi brzo ne das siku pretvorit cu se u duha."

----------


## Arkana10

> "Ako mi brzo ne das siku pretvorit cu se u duha."


  :Laughing:  
*
uzivam citajuci vase bisere, jedva cekam nase.  :Wink:

----------


## lasada

Čitala sam postove na preskokce pa se ismijala   :Laughing:  a sad da napišem kako je kod nas;
Kad traži Lara ciku legnemo na naš (bračni krevet u kojem nas dvije pajkimo), najčešće dojimo u ležećem položaju i ona ciki, pa pusti ciku, klekne i kaže daga cika (draga cika) i draga ju rukicom. Prije pola godine sam joj govorila kad bi pocikila jednu ja joj kažem a sad drugu. I ona je to zapamtila i opet prestane cikiti i klekne i kare dugu, mama dugu ciku.
Tako se zamijenimo za mjesta i ja dam dugu ciku.
Ponekad zaspe a ponekad ustane i dalje se igra. Tata joj neki dan kaže; Lara, kad hočeš ciku samo dođi do mame i digni majicu, a ona kaže njemu  aha tata, digi macu   :Laughing:   A jesmo se ismijali   :Saint:   naš mali

----------


## spring

Marko,mm i ja kupujemo neki dan u trgovini sportskom robom. Isprobavam ja trenerku,M. mi se u kabini vrti oko nogu i čim je vidio da se skidam odmah traži sikiti. Ja mu dam,on malo posiki i izađe van. Ispred kabine stoje mm i mlada prodavačica. M. se okrene prodavačici i sav ponosan se pohvali "Mako sikio!" Prodavačica ga onako čisto ne vjerujući pita"Što si radio?",a on opet sav sretan ispali ko iz topa "sikio".
MM i ja smo skoro umrli od smijeha, a prodavačica je bila  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

----------


## meda

mogu zamislit njenu facu  :Laughing:

----------


## spring

he,he faca joj je bila  :?  tim više jer je Marko visok pa može proći kao prosječan trogodišnjak,više nego kao dvogodišnjak   :Wink:

----------


## marta

Pitam sinoc: Jel ti bas moras svako vece sikiti?
Vid: Moram sisati sisu. 
Ja: Pa Zasto?
vid: Pa to mi je zdraaavlje!

----------


## meda

D:  jel mogu puno cicat prije savanja? 
ja: a koliko je to puno?
D: previse

----------


## tuntun

Neki dan vidimoj sinek reklamu za grudnjake na kompu i počne iz svega glasa vikati "Micike mama, micike..."(kod nas cu cike mice ili micike)

----------


## zarrin

> Pitam sinoc: Jel ti bas moras svako vece sikiti?
> Vid: Moram sisati sisu. 
> Ja: Pa Zasto?
> vid: Pa to mi je zdraaavlje!


dijete zna!  :Laughing:

----------


## ssss

Jutros me ne pušta iz kreveta neko se nacicava i baca po meni da se ne dignem. Kako je to trajalo usput pričamo svašta.
S; ja bi tortu(pa se vrati na cicu)
Ja; pa sad smo neki dan baki napravili,a uskoro čemo tebi za tvoj rođendan.Nego reci jel imaš neku posebnu želju,kakvu bi tortu htio?
Rukicom krene kružit oko druge cike-pršta prvu iz usta
S; Ovako okruglu, ko ciku  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

dodem po njega u vrtic, odmah hoce cicu. cicamo mi, ja mu tiho kazem da jel gotov, pobjec ce nam autobus.
a D (tiho):  nema veze. bude dosao drugi.

----------


## Pooh

B. sprema se baciti na cicu (doslovno) i vice "mama daaaj mi ciiikuuuu!!!"
zastane  i napomene "Oni s mekom (mlijekom)!"
Kao imamo i neku drugu s necim drugim?


B. i E. istovremeno cicaju. B. se na tren odsteka, a braco se isti tren prebaci na njegovu, povuce na brzinu par gutljaja i vrati se na svoju.
B (poloplacljivo): "A neee mama.  Mokja mi cica."
bila je mokra i prije, ali ajde, obrise mama...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vissnja

Pooh, meda klinci su odlični   :Laughing:  

Nađa polako prestaje, ali i dalje ima bisera. Naime moje dete nema pojma da mleko postoji u nekom drugom obliku i ambalaži, osim sise. Mi to ne pijemo, a ni ona, kad vidi bilo kakav tetrapak misli da je jogurt.
I tako mi juče kod moje prijateljice, dva dečaka 1.5 god, 2 god, i Nađa. I oni piju neko mleko na cevčicu, iz tetrapaka, N naravno misli da je to sok. I sad prijateljica pita nju: Nađa, hoćeš mleko? A N je zapanjeno gleda, pa dođe kod mene (postidela se) i šapne mi: Mama, teta ima cice? Male su, ne vide se.... Ona je mislila da joj žena nudi mleko iz sise, pa se zbunila, ipak je prvi put u životu vidi   :Laughing:

----------


## mackica

Od kada se rodila moja N. svaki put kad me nesto muci svratim na ovu temu da me mali sisavci oraspoloze   :Heart:  
Ljepotu dojenja ljudi ili razumiju ili ne, ali samo mame i bebe znaju istinu! 
Velika pusa sisoljupcima i njihovim mamama   :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kod moje mame na porodičnom ručku, u dnevnom boravku čekamo desert (palačinke sa linoladom). Moj sin me odvodi u susjednu radnu sobu da na miru popije svoj desert. I tako sikimo sa pogledom na dnevni boravak. U to naša omiljena tetka prolazi sa brdom palačinki na tranjiru. Namik se odštekava sa sočnim CMOK i brzinom vjetra se stušti u dnevni boravak (a to mu je prvi put da vidi palačinke, no zna da je to nešto za pojest) :Wink:

----------


## Pooh

Uspavljujemo se, ekipa cica, ali im se ne spava i zafrkavaju i stalno se odstekavaju da pitaju nesto vazno, tipa zasto Djed Mraz leti po noci i sl. ...
Ok, meni je lagano dosta, jer tako nikada nece zaspati, pa ih zamolim da samo cicaju, a da cemo pricati sutra ujutro.

Tisina.
Erik: "Mama, ja jelim neta jeci! (ja zelim nesta reci)
Mojam pitati ciku di je tata."

Primi ju s obje rukice i unese se onak ozbiljno u nju, nosicem dodirujuci bradavicu: "Cika, di je tata?"
Pusti, ju legne si satrane i zamisljeno kaze: "Cika nena di je tata...."

(btw tata u kuhinji pere sude i on to cuje i zna  :Wink:  )

----------


## meda

gledamo moje slike kad sam imala 10 godina.
D: mama, ovo je kad si bila decko?
ja: ne, zasto mislis?
D: jer nisi imala cice

dajem mu piti vode, napravi glasno AAHHHH.
D: tako kazem kad sam jako zedan.
ja: a kako kazes kad si jako gladan?
D: cicu

----------


## tropical

predobar je!!! :Smile: ))

----------


## Pooh

B.: Mama, daj mi majo cike. Piiizzz kokoko (skracenica jakojakojako malo) majo...
Ja: Definiraj mi to malo.
B. ispali ko iz topa s osmjehom od uha do uha:  Puno!!!! 

Da se ne lazemo... Kad vec trazim definiciju za malo cice -eto mi je.

----------


## srecica

Sinoc se mi uspavljujemo, na cici ofkors, i pitam ja nju Leila, koliko ces ti jos cicati?
a ona onak samo digne obrve i nekaj se misli i cica dalje
nakon nekog vremena se otkaci i veli 'Spemi' i onda vazno
'Mama, ja cu jos puuuno cicati cicu. Dobo?'

Eto mi kad pitam :D

----------


## vissnja

Večeras Nađa traži da sisa (nije sisala juče od podneva) i posisa malo desnu, a onda traži levu koju već mesecima ne sisa. Ja joj dam, ona nešto vuče, pitam je: Jel ima tu mleka uopšte?
Ima, uopšte!
Pa koliko ima, malo ili puno?
Puno ima!
Pa kakvog je ukusa?
Plavog  :Grin:

----------


## Pooh

vissnja -  :Laughing:  predobra je!!!!

----------


## adonisa

R (2,5 god): Hoću cicati!
Ja: Zašto?
R: Zato jer sam ocicanio!

----------


## vissnja

adonisa - odvaljujem  :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Moj je prije dva dana prvi put izvalio nakav smislen naziv - "cic", i ja sad uredno zovem "cic", a on se vratio svom "km".

----------


## kahna

Kako sam trudna nestalo nam mlijeko skroz, ali ne da se Luka.
Cica za spavanje obavezno i rijetko traži preko dana.
Neki dan popodne traži i cica:
ja: Pa jel ima mlijeka uopće?
on: Ne.
ja: Pa šta cicaš onda?
on: Cicu!  :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Kahna  :Laughing:  pa kad pitas.
Danas popodnevno uspavljivanje, ona mene nagovara da joj dam.
Mama ja bi cicu :treptrep: i onda ustane na noge i kaze
'Vidi kako sam ja vejika cujica, ja te necu gisti, ja sam velika, ne brini mama. Samo mi daj cicu.'

----------


## Arkana10

predobri su klinci :Laughing:

----------


## acqua

> nedavno sam pokušala uspavati marka bez sise (bezuspješno), pa sam išla na onu klasičnu: sada je mrak i svi spavaju i sike moraju spavati itd itd,
> on se nije dao, pa ih je počeo buditi: sikaaa budi seee, buuudi seee, 
> kad ih je "probudio" prvo je probao obje i kaže: radi sika, radi, radi 
> Od tada, svako malo se sjeti, pa dođe provjeriti jel "rade" da nisu slučajno zaspale


hehehe! predobro!

----------


## marta

PItam Vida: Zasto ti volis siku?
"Pa sladja je od juhe!"

----------


## skiljo

Eto da se i mi priključimo !
Dora je sada 2 i pol godine...Zadnja dva tjedna se skidamo sa cike po noći, alil ona večernja prije spavanja je neizbježna...I tako kada pocica jednu, prišteka se na drugu.."Ta ti je bolja?"-pitam je ja..."Da "...Tu kakao!!!"
 :Smile: ))))

----------


## Honey

Tea ujutro nateže cicu, nemre se odlučit bi li ustala iz kreveta ili cicala dalje. I tako nakon nekih sat vremena prešaltavanja s jedne na drugu (ni meni se nije ustajalo, pravila sam se da spavam), digne ona glavu, zamišljeno pogleda cicu i ozbiljno kaže: "To nije limun... to je cica." I važno klimne glavom  :Yes:

----------


## PericaY2K

moja iako ne priča (8 mj.), zna onako zatvorenih usta kroz nos "mmmm mmmm".

a svaki put kad joj idem dati sisu, veselo kliknem "sisica!!!" par puta, a ona se počne smijati i mahati ručicama i hopsati...

joooj tako mi je slatko čitati vaše dogodovštine  :Zaljubljen:   i tako se veselim dugogodišnjem dojenju...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mama, MOJIM TE, ja bih cicala mamino meko! (M., 30 mjeseci)

----------


## puntica

prije spavanja: _mama, nemoj spremiti kiku, ja ću je gujiti (grliti) i čuvati._

----------


## sillyme

Moja ima 13 mjeseci i neku noc u 5 ujutro se vrti, vrti, vrti po krevetu i nikako da zaspi. Ja se pravim da spavam ali na kraju zakljucim da ocito ne bu nis od spavanja bez cice, izvadim cicu i privucem je sebi a ona umjesto da otvori usta kao inace samo odmahne glavom i veli "_nece titi!_" . I smije se kako me je zeznula. 

(Srecom, nakon jos dva pokusaja je ipak htjela "titi" tako da je zaspala za 5 minuta i nastavila do jutra :D )

----------


## srecica

Jucer pred jutro sam se iskrala iz kreveta jer je MM hrkao, a Leila uporno htjela uci u moju pidzamu, i odem spavati u dnevni ... pokrila se po glavi da mi ne smeta svitanje, i zaspem i kroz san cujem tapkanje nozica i onda polako otkrije deku i unese mi se u lice i veli 'Mama! Daj pusu!', ja nacubim usta, ona se nasloni i cmok ... odmakne se i veli 'Mama! Brzo! Daj sad cicu!'

Isto neki dan cica popodne i nikako prestati, pregovaramo i pusti na kraju ... velim ja njoj 'Leila daj ti meni cicu!' a ona ce 'Ali mama ne mogu, nema mlijeka, vidi!' i digne majicu preko glave  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Srecice  :Heart: 

Nadja je bila skoro prestala, a sad je vec 20 dana bolesna pa opet cesce sisa. I opet je pocela da tepa sisama kao pre; Mama daj mi sisu-lisu...
Pa onda kad digne majcu kaze: titi riti, tutu rutu, mutu rutu .... i navali!
A ujutru se mazi pa kaze: mama daj mi meko, mekoniju, mekilicu....
To ja sad pisem da ne zaboravim  :Heart:

----------


## meda

D. spava na kaucu, ja sjedim pored. Probudi se, dovuce do mene, i onak sanjivo veli: Ja bi visio na cici.

----------


## .kala.

"šeta" prstićima po meni i dolazi do cice pa kaže 
"mama mali mrav je rekao da hoće ciku"
"ok, reci malom mravu da mama više nema mlijeka"
(mrav se okrenuo i nije se više vraćao po cicu :D )

----------


## marta

Pitam Vida sinoc: Hoces vecerati?
Hocu!
Sto ces jesti?
A on stane ispred mene, uhvati me rukama za grudi i kaze: Tebe!

Ja se nasmijem i krenem prema sparetu u kuhinji, a on ce: Neeee, nemoj se ispeci. Ni skuhati.

----------


## silverinne

mi baš i ne spadamo tu jer sam starijeg dojila nažalost samo 2 mj ali sad kad ja dojim bracu od njega milijun budalaština. danas ja dojim mališu a on pije vodu i kaže - i simun pije vodu, pitam ga ja a di je voda, on pokaže n acicu koja je u akciji, pitam ga ja  - a šta je u drugoj?, a on meni - čokolada!, pitam ga - a di je meko?, a on pokaže na moj kažiprst - pa tu je mama meko. ja odvalim i pitam ga oćeš ti malo meka?, hoćem!! i uzme prst u usta i počne neš prtljat po njemu i zaključi - mama... nije ti to tvoje meko baš dobro... :D

mogla bi ga prijaviti i na temu ''blesavi savjeti o dojenju''

----------


## tropical

evo prvi pravi najpraviji biser!!!

maloprije traži 'titu' ja izvadim, malo cica, pogleda me s pogledom 'imam ideju!' otrči do stola, uzme si slamku i donese sa osmjehom i prisloni na cicu i veli 'taaako!' i pokuša piti na slamku!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Marion

Joj slatki su veliki sisavci! Svasta znaju.

----------


## Majuška

'mamice daj mi moje drage cikice
Skinem majicu
'Cikice moje drage (zagrli ih cijelim tijelom)
vi ste moje male bebice 
ja vas čuvam'

----------


## †vanesax

> 'mamice daj mi moje drage cikice
> Skinem majicu
> 'Cikice moje drage (zagrli ih cijelim tijelom)
> vi ste moje male bebice 
> ja vas čuvam'


  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## DANI***

Neki dan ja D. oblačim majcu kratkih rukava i on je sav žgrožen i govori: pemi mama rukave (spremi rukave) jer se ne sjeća da je nosio kratke rukave i ja kao tati govorim jao, kako mu je lijepa majca, da ga nagovorim da je nosi.

Poslje on sisa i iz čista mira prestane, pogleda me i kaže: Jao kako mu je ija (sisa) ljepa 

 :Laughing:

----------


## acqua

> evo prvi pravi najpraviji biser!!!
> 
> maloprije traži 'titu' ja izvadim, malo cica, pogleda me s pogledom 'imam ideju!' otrči do stola, uzme si slamku i donese sa osmjehom i prisloni na cicu i veli 'taaako!' i pokuša piti na slamku!!!


presmiješno!

----------


## tropical

'mamaaa tooo je cica. tu. vidi.  :Smile:  nuta je meeeko. mmmm viiino (fino).AMMMMMMMMMMM'

slatki je sad kad priča pune rečenice :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Živim za dan kada će moj mali cicoljubac pričati o svojim cikama s tvakvom ljubavi kao vaši cicoljubci. Ima 5 tjedana i kada ga vidim kako mljacka u snu, kako već zna pozu u kojoj dojimo pa raskolači okice i sav se uzbudi i oblizuje. A kada siki a ja ga pomazim po glavi vidim kako mu se okice okrenu od miline - kežem ja MM-u "pao je u deliri od užitka". A meni evo curi mlijeko dok samo razmišljam o dojenju. Jedva čekam da se malac probudi pa da opet vidim kako uživa cicajući. :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## srecica

Mozda nema veze sa dojenjem ali  :Smile: 

Jucer nas dvije sjednemo rucati, ja na sebi imam neku rastegnutu frotirnu haljinu (ono za po doma sto bi rekli) i ona me zica da i njoj obucem neku haljinu. Iskopam neku prvu koja mi je upala pod ruku i obucem je. Konacno sjednemo za stol jedna na suprot druge. I digne zlicu sa tanjura i onda se zabulji u mene i u plac:
'Hocu ja takve vejike cice i hajinu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ja sam jos maja i imam maje cice
hocu vejikeee aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'

...

Nedavno vodimo razgovor o tome kako se ona rodila i ona meni objasnjava:
'Prvo sam bija maja maja (pokazuje prsticima) i onda sam spavala tu u cici (pokazuje prstom na meni), a onda sam se spustila u tbuh (pokazuje na moj pupak) i plivala u crvenom moru i onda sam se SAMA rodila.
I onda me mama uzela ninanana (pokazuje rukama nunanje) i dala mi cicu.'

 :Heart:

----------


## lunja

:Heart: 


> 'Prvo sam bija maja maja (pokazuje prsticima) i onda sam spavala tu u cici (pokazuje prstom na meni), a onda sam se spustila u tbuh (pokazuje na moj pupak) i plivala u crvenom moru i onda sam se SAMA rodila.
> I onda me mama uzela ninanana (pokazuje rukama nunanje) i dala mi cicu.'


Ovo je stvarno preslatko.

----------


## tuntun

Nakon jutarnjeg preštekavanja sa jedne na drugu cicu,meni bude dosta pa kažem A da je dosta za sada i da se dižemo iz kreveta,a on meni "daj cicike mama,još samo mavo da ju čuvam i da zgijem meko"! Osim toga,pokušavam ousvojiti "molim i hvala",pa isto tako ujutro kad se probudi viče "daj mu cicike mama...movim te(ili hvala-ovisi kakav je dan)!

----------


## ssss

Mom cicku se bliže 3 1/2 a još voli cikat,a ja bi to pomalo odviknula( imamo pokušaja,ali bezuspješnih)
Kako voli sve vrste mljeka-tako doma uvjek imamo rižino,kravlje, kozje ponekad zobeno i rijetko sojino.
Tako mu ja jedan dan nudim skora sva nabrojana da izabere-
ja;ajde koje ti je najfinije mlijeko
on odgovara ko iz topa
s;maminoo :Zaljubljen: 

Ili kad sam pokušala zmuljat da ide kod bake spavat u Zagreb-koji jako voli.Ili kad ona kod nas spava
Ja;budeš s bakom u krevetu spavao
nakon promišljanja
S;ne,tamo nema cike

a kad smo se dogovorili da više ne cika-nakon što legnemo ide mic po mi .kao samo se hoče naslonit na mene,a kako zbog njega imam takvu obleku za spavanje da lako dođe do cice lagano je otkrije kao ja ne kužim i onda samo stavi usta bez cicanja i čeka dali ču se "probudit" ja kažem mmm a on se nasmije lagano i umiljato a jel mogu malo,samo minuticu ili kaže; ovako (i pokaže kao tri puta kao da povuče) :Smile:

----------


## marta

Vid ne sisa vise, ali jucer  mi je ujutro uletio u krevet i poljubio grudi da budu sretne uz komentar: "Mlijeko iz sike je kao poljubac."

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Ni mi ne sisamo odavno /10 mjeseci/ , ali svaki put kad prođem u grudnjaku ili bez ona mora dati sikama pusu i onda pita - jesu sad jako sretne ?  :Smile: 

Jučer se i prištekala na sisu, ali ne zna tehniku- zaboravila..pa je onda na kraju držala prislonjen obraz,a one velike plave oči koje gledaju..naime, bila je bez mame par dana pa traži utjehu :Love:

----------


## tropical

često imamo raspravu doma i u javnosti i pred onima koji ne odobravaju što ga dojim sa 2,5 godine. i svi zašute kad on kaže:
'ja mojam cicati da najastem vejik do obaka! i budem zdav! ja mojam cicat to je fino.' i onda nabaci osmijeh za oskara i trepeće očima :Heart:

----------


## Nivi

> često imamo raspravu doma i u javnosti i pred onima koji ne odobravaju što ga dojim sa 2,5 godine. i svi zašute kad on kaže:
> 'ja mojam cicati da najastem vejik do obaka! i budem zdav! ja mojam cicat to je fino.' i onda nabaci osmijeh za oskara i trepeće očima


aaaaaa :Zaljubljen: 

moj ne prica tako puno ali sigurno misli isto jer njegovoj sreci nema kraja kad ugleda 'sa' 
(tako on zove siku :Smile: )

----------


## tropical

razlika od pola godine čini se mala ali je dovoljna za brbljanje  :Wink:

----------


## Freja

> "Mlijeko iz sike je kao poljubac."


Preslatko!

----------


## vissnja

"Mama ja volim sike, vencacu se sa sikama"

----------


## meda

> "Mama ja volim sike, vencacu se sa sikama"


 :Shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

uh, dosla sam s citanjem do neke sedme stranice, moram ostaviti nesto i za drugi dan  :Smile: 

Ova tema je predobra, tako sam se iskreno nasmijala!!! Nadam se da ce i  moj djecak postati cicobiser jednog dana kad progovori  :Smile: 

Dajte nam jos bisera!!!

----------


## iva_luca

Prvo što ujutro čujem je: "Dođi mami, dođi mami, dođi mami..." U prijevodu - mama, otvori oči i uzmi me k sebi! zatim slijedi: "Kocaj jeću" - iliti... Otkopčaj veću da se mogu kretati. A potom slijedi skok na mene, široki osmjeh i molba/zapovijed: "Mama daj satku". Nakon prvih gutljaja slijedi zapovijed: "Daj puuuuuno satke", što znači da želi obje ko na pladnju da se može "prešetavati" s jedne na drugu. 

Pitam ju neki dan: Hoćeš li još sisati ili ćeš se samo mazuljkiti. Ona se zamisli i, ne puštajući bradavicu, promumlja....Juca se mazi!

----------


## vissnja

Sedim na krevetu, ona se igra, i onda zaleti ka meni i pravo na sise, da ih grli i ljubi. Već mi je toga malo preko glave, pa joj kažem: ovde me gledaj (pokazujem na lice), ja sam ovde, tvoja mama, pusti sise, gledaj u mene. A ona će na to: ti si moja mama, a sike su mi tetke! Ja volim svoje tetke, cmok, cmok....

----------


## Linda

vissnja, zakon  :Laughing: 

Moj ciconja još nije propričao, ali kad traži ciku onda ima poseban pokret jezikom (kao kad oponaša puricu, da vam dočaram  :Grin: )... neki dan dok sam bila na poslu, preko telefona me tražio, odvalila sam se od smijeha :Laughing:

----------


## winnerica

Moja starija (Lira) čeka seku neki dan da se naciki i razgovara za to vrijeme s tatom, a on joj objašnjava da seka Zana mora cikiti jer je mala još, a da je kasnije Lirin red za cikanje. Lira kaže A-haaaa! takvim tonom da smo MM i ja popadali od smijeha. Onda opet ona nešto hoda po sobi i dođe do mene i Zane koja ciki i veli: Volim i seku i ciku! 
Sad je skužila da i ona ima cike, a budući da dojim tandem i njoj je malo imati jednu bebu na ciki, pa nosi dvije  :Smile:  .

----------


## Bebinja

Moja cura(29mj) još sisa i nekidan čitava ponosna zove tata,tata i pokazuje siku i govori: Tata,ovdi mlika ima!
Kako sam se tada rastopila :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ssss

Na iznenađenje djete pušta ciku rano ujutro nakon 2min,što inače nije opcija pa da je neznam što-no pošto je mali brbljavac pa se morao izrazit o svojim osječajima :Cool: 

Tu i tamo je prošao koji auto jer je još rano i to je to što ja čujem i idemo dalje spavat no njega nešto iritira pa; JOOjj kag bi ja tog kokta speko u juhi :Laughing:

----------


## 2xmama

> JOOjj kag bi ja tog kokta speko u juhi


 :Laughing: 
moj sisavac priča samo sebi razumljivim jezikom, pa nema verbalnih bisera. Ali kako radim svaki drugi dan po 12 sati, onda kad sam doma ne ispušta me iz vida. Zapravo, mene još i bi,ali cice nikako!

I onda trčkara okolo, igra se, jede, gnjavi braću...ali svako malo dolazi i viče mama,am-am, pa se na jednu prišteka,a drugu lovi da ne pobjegne. Pa se prešaltava s jedne na drugu, a kad pokušavam sakopčati grudnjak, samo mi,ne prekidajući sauganje, odmakne ruku i s cicom u ustima me pogleda onako,ispod oka i nasmije se  najslađe na svijetu :Zaljubljen: 

pita ga jučer stariji brat Kako kažeš mama? a on pogleda u mom smjeru i ko' iz topa:am-am! i umre od smijeha :Laughing:

----------


## winnerica

1. Ja: Lira, što je bolje: čokolada ili cika? 
    Lira: Cika!!!
Ja: Koga voliš više, tatu ili ciku?
Lira: Ciku!!!
A tata je ostao u čudu od šoka!!!  :Razz: 

2. Dojim mlađu curku Zanu u krevetu, a Lira već pospana i umorna viče: Mama, vrati mi tu ciku moju!!! Dofuraj mi ciku!!!!

3. Mlađa curka (Zana) je sad isto počela kod tate tražiti jel ima u ciki kod njega mlijeka!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ne sikimo odavno (prestali ljetos) i nakon toga nije pokazivao nikakvog afiniteta prema mom torzu  :Grin: , do u nazad par mjeseci kad me jako voli vidjeti u vešu i nasloniti obraz na dekolte. Neko jutro se spremam, i on traži da se sagnem do njega, malo se nasloni pa ode. U to mi priskoči MM i šapne "i ja bih malo"  :Rolling Eyes: , a mali dotrči natrag, opet me vuče dole, nasloni se i izazivački pozove "babo!"  :Shock:  :Laughing: (2,5 godine, već zna sve muške folove)

----------


## vissnja

SS odvaljujem, Namik je baš frajer  :Laughing: 

A Nađa je za rođendan poželela, pre nego što je ugasila svećice: da pijem mleko iz sike do škole, i noću i danju.... 

Pre neki dan mi kaže: mama ako mi pročitaš još ovu priču biću zauvek tvoja devojčica i zauvek ću piti mleko iz sike  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Pre neki dan mi kaže: mama ako mi pročitaš još ovu priču biću zauvek tvoja devojčica i zauvek ću piti mleko iz sike


Šteta što odrastanje većinom izbriše ove fenomenalne pregovaračke sposobnosti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## V&NMama

Danas mi lupka ručicama po prsima dok ga oblačim, i kaže: "Cic satka!" (cica je slatka  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Opet moja starija sisalica Lira ima provale:

Mama: imaš lijepe cike! (tepa mi)

Volim ciku najviše na svijetu!!!    Da se rastopiš...

----------


## V&NMama

Moj G. prije sisanja neki dan krenuo da će uhvatit bradavicu i onda stane i kaže: "Ima nos cic!" (da sisa ima nos  :Smile: )

----------


## SikaPika

He he, klinci su sjajni!
I mi imamo stalno bisera. U posljednje vrijeme tata prije spavanja pusu mora dati Maši, mami i pipi (siki). 
Večeras je sika morala gledati kako Maša kaki, provjeravati je l' tumbi. Ma, igrokaze moram izvoditi. 
Budući da ima karijes bočice (iako na bočicu nikad ništa nije pila, prije je karijes sike jer se ne odvaja od nje ni noću), jedinice su joj malo oštre pa moramo paziti kako uhvati siku jer me inače gricne. Neku večer nije htjela prati zube, ona pospana, ja umorna, nikako da se smiri pa nezgodno uhvati siku, ja viknem da me boli, a ona: Ide Mata pati dube da pipu ne boji. (Ide Maša prati zube da siku ne boli).

Prije mjesec dana smo bile u bašči i naiđem na uginulog guštera. Ono, valjda je taj tren uginuo, možda je ispao nekoj ptici iz kljuna. Budući da znam da će rijetko biti prilike da vidi guštera u živo, zovem ju i pokažem. No, rekla sam joj da je gušter uginuo jer bi inače trčao i bježao. Ovaj je umro. I kao, baš je jadan, bla bla... što ćemo s njim, a ona meni: Mama da duteju am pipe (Mama da gušteru papati sike). Odvalila sam od smijeha.

----------


## SikaPika

He he, klinci su sjajni!
I mi imamo stalno bisera. U posljednje vrijeme tata prije spavanja pusu mora dati Maši, mami i pipi (siki). 
Večeras je sika morala gledati kako Maša kaki, provjeravati je l' tumbi. Ma, igrokaze moram izvoditi. 
Budući da ima karijes bočice (iako na bočicu nikad ništa nije pila, prije je karijes sike jer se ne odvaja od nje ni noću), jedinice su joj malo oštre pa moramo paziti kako uhvati siku jer me inače gricne. Neku večer nije htjela prati zube, ona pospana, ja umorna, nikako da se smiri pa nezgodno uhvati siku, ja viknem da me boli, a ona: Ide Mata pati dube da pipu ne boji. (Ide Maša prati zube da siku ne boli).

Prije mjesec dana smo bile u bašči i naiđem na uginulog guštera. Ono, valjda je taj tren uginuo, možda je ispao nekoj ptici iz kljuna. Budući da znam da će rijetko biti prilike da vidi guštera u živo, zovem ju i pokažem. No, rekla sam joj da je gušter uginuo jer bi inače trčao i bježao. Ovaj je umro. I kao, baš je jadan, bla bla... što ćemo s njim, a ona meni: Mama da duteju am pipe (Mama da gušteru papati sike). Odvalila sam od smijeha.

----------


## V&NMama

SikaPika ovo s gušterom je za poludit  :Laughing: !!!

----------


## buby

d je neki dan izjavio da nije cicao stoooooo godina
a prošla je tek jedna :Wink:

----------


## Linda

> d je neki dan izjavio da nije cicao stoooooo godina
> a prošla je tek jedna


 legendo moja :Laughing: 

a ja u zadnje vrijeme dojim i dinosaure :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> l
> a ja u zadnje vrijeme dojim i dinosaure


Možda ožive kao i dutej, hahahahaha.

----------


## MarikaPika

Duna(2,4) svako malo nadeva mojim sikama druga imena: prvo je leva bila mama a desna foka, pa sledeće nedelje jedna je bila ptica a druga pticino mladunče, sada je jedna "mama mečka"  :Laughing:  a druga malo meče. Kad traži da sisa, prvo dobro posiki iz jedne, a onda se sa drugom malo poćaska:"Siso, jesi prala ruke? Siso, hoćeš da večeraš? Siso, da ti nešto pevam? Siso, tako si nežna! Siso, ja tebe volim, a ti mene?" Pri tom, ona tako čisto priča, kao matora, pa sve ovo bude još smešnije :Grin: 
Kada smo kod kuće ona zna da dođe i žica svaki čas, no ja nisam baš svaki put raspoložena za njena prištekavanja pa joj kažem-beži bre, kakva sad sisa?? :Grin:  Na to će ona:"Molim te mama daj mi malo sikica". Ja je opet iskuliram a ona kaže:"Ali tako sam te leeepo zamolila..."
Ponekad i Pika traži moje mleko, ali ne zna da izvuče usnama, nego širom otvori svoja usta a ja joj direkt izdojim. Svaki put kaže:"Mama, tvoje mleko je 100 puta bolje od tatinog!"  :Laughing:

----------


## SikaPika

MarikaPIka  :Laughing: 

A na ovo lijepo sam te zamolila, kaže meni Maša, kad ne upali mama daj pipe, onda kaže mama, mojim pipe!

----------


## Riana

Meni Jona veli, mama nek me ziza zove papati  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Luka cica samo ujutro (dogovorno)
i žica me jedno popodne, i ja ne dam 
- ali žedan saaaam...
ja reko, za žeđ se pije voda ili sok  :Smile: 
- al ja bi mlijeko...
pa imaš mlijeko u frižideru  :Grin: 
- allliiii ja bi toplo  :Laughing:

----------


## enchi

Ajme šta su dobri! Marika pa na dalje!  :Laughing:

----------


## June

Starijeg kad je bio preko 2 i pol g nakon što je tražio sis pitam:"Pa jel ti nije već dosta, jel nisi već velik?" na što je on rekao da mu dam, jer on bi još malo. I, tako par minuta mi se zavrtili s istim pitanjima s moje strane i istim odgovorima s njegove strane i na kraju on već nestrpljiv kaže:"Ma daj mi tu lijevu i nećemo se više raspravljat!"  :Smile: 

Na kraju je dojio do 3g i 3mj.

----------


## Linda

> Ma daj mi tu lijevu i nećemo se više raspravljat!"


pregenijalno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Luka se još uvijek ne da  :Smile: 
Danas je izjavio da zakaj on smije samo malo (cica samo ujutro), jel nebi bilo lijepo da je jedna njegova, a jedna sekina  :Heart: 
I nakon toga ga pitam do kad on misli cicat, hoće li prestat sad iza rođendana (uvijek je odgovor da će prestati kad naraste veliki ko tata  :Rolling Eyes: )
a danas veli - prestat ću, kad i seka tak naraste da se ne moram sagnuti do nje   :Laughing:

----------


## lunja

M. lista "Kralja lavova" i izvodi igrokaz-monolog-improvizaciju (sve uloge izvodi sama, a najvise se identificira s Simbom lavicem). 
Odjednom prekida samu sebe: -Sike!!!- i odmah nastavlja s igrokazom:
 -Zar si ogladnio?-upitala je Pumba.
 -Ne-rekao je Simba.
-Jesi li ozednio?-upitao je Timon.
-Ne,-kaze Simba-_ osikio_ sam.

----------


## lunja

U razgovoru s MM-om spomenem Rode, a M. se vazno nadovezuje: -
Rode donose bebe! (vidila u crticu).
-Stvarno?- kazem, -a je li tebe onda donijela roda ili si bila u maminom pupi?
-Ja sam bila u siki!

----------


## SikaPika

*lunja*, :Laughing: 

u posljednje vrijeme svaku večer moram izmišljati da nema sika pa onda pita gdje su, a ja izmišljam - ostavili ih kod bake, ispale s bicikla, upale u WC..., onda se ona kao rastuži pa dođe i grli ih i viče ti su, tu su...

neki dan joj kupili malu lutkicu Snjeguljicei 7 patuljaka, Snjeguljičina se bluza i suknja mogu skinuti i kad ono, S. ima sike... i pita mene Maša zašto Snjeguljica ima sike, a ja kažem da ona nije curica nego djevojka i da će i ona imati sike kad naraste
Maša: Neću imati sike
ja: pa kako ćeš hraniti svoje dijete
Maša: koje dijete?
ja: pa svoju bebu, i ja sam tebe hranila mlijekom iz sika, samo si to papala
Maša: nisi me hranila, samo si me mazila

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hehe...evo da i ja podijelim zadnji biser. Tuširamo se L. i ja i veli ona meni - i ja imam "titije" (naš naziv za cice) i kad budem velika narasle mi budu i kuglice  :D

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

predobra tema. ja dojim tek 3 mj (jer tolko i ima mala mišica) ali obožavam to vrijeme - toliko sam oduševljena time da stalno govorim mužu da bi ju voljela dojiti barem 3 godine.
ono malo ujutro prije posla i navečer prije spavanja...
od čitavog majčinstva dojenje me najviše oduševilo i najviše me ispunjava. roditi je bilo fenomenalno, nositi to dijete, sada ga gledati kako raste, baviti se njime ali dojenje je nešto posebno, nešto toliko duboko između nas dvije. 
ne želim ni pomisliti da tome dolazi kraj, onda fala Bogu imaš još jedno pa još jedno...

najčudnjie mi je kad se sjetim priča mladih mama: joj nikako nemoj da ti zaspi na cici (zašto, ima li bolji način??? ) pa tome mora doći kraj kako ćeš onda uspavati dijete? 
kao da postoji neka nevidljiva granica iz koje više nemamo cice

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Rima (2,5) mi se uvali u krilo, prikopča se i dojenje potraje duže nego obično. Nakon nekog vremena pitam je ima li još mlijeka, a ona spremno odgovara: "Ima kave i soka!"

Drugom prilikom u sličnoj situaciji glasno se zauzima za svoja prava: "Mama, nema više mlijeka! Natoči mi još!!!"

Što reći, osjećam se kao samoposlužni automat! :Laughing:

----------


## enchi

:Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

Moj mali rodjak (5-6 god) pocne nabrajat: "ja sam strucnjak za gormite, dinosaure, ..."
pitaju onda njegovog mladjeg brata (2-3 god) za sto je on strucnjak. On malo razmisli pa kaze: "Ja sam strucnjak za sise!"

----------


## susmiga

genijalna tema...
evo našeg bisera: N (26mj) danas nađe sekin fotić i vrlo stručno ga upali. ja ju pitam: ćeš mamu slikati? a ona na to: ciki sikat! cikija bi slikala, mamu ko šljivi  :Grin:

----------


## andreja

vodila sam svoju mezimicu da vidi uživo krave,i tako ja njoj pričam kako krave pasu travicu da mogu dati puuuno mlijeka itd. Kad me doma zamolila da joj dam siku,rekla sam joj da joj sad trenutno ne mogu dati jer u siki nema mlijeka jer je sve pozizala,a ona će ko iz topa:"pa idi onda pasi travicu"!!!

----------


## jelena.O

veli malac ( koji slabo priča) idemospavat i ode muž s njime, i mali zove menei viče "Tata ne cica, mama da cica"

----------


## alef

Moj jos ne prica, iako ima skoro 2 god. Najbolji neverbalni biser koji traje evo vec skoro godinu:MM ga ponese u spavacu, malo se igramo na krevetu i onda se pristeka na siku i mahne MM-u papa, kao, mozes ici :Smile:  MM nekad zeza i nesto ga pita, ali on je odlucan, pa pa i gotovo :Smile:

----------


## Willow

moja ne cicki od studenog ali masu puta kaže "draga cicka", sad ima 2.5 g.

jučer mi šećemo, tj. ja je nosim i kažem joj: "Jesi li ti moja ljubav?"
a ona: "Ne, to je ljubav" 
Ja pitam: "a što?" 
A ona: "cicka!" i pokaže cicu   :Smile:

----------


## cikla

Moja je počela i mene hraniti sikom. Dok je dojim ona uzima prstima siku, kao da štipa, i prinosi mojim ustima.

----------


## hellou

curicu sa više od 3 godine pokušavam odviknuti od sisanja...
sada kada je pitam jesi li žedna, jesi li gladna, evo imaš to i to za jesti i za piti, kaže mi "Nisam ni gladna ni žedna nego sam SIKNA!" - izmislila je novu riječ za kada ima potrebu za sikom.

neko vrijeme sam joj pokušavala davati prije spavanja samo "guc", da se samo par sekundi smiri na siki i bok u svoj krevet, pa je počela "zaspivat" na siki... tek sam nakon više dana skužila da me vara da spava samo da mi ju je bude žao budit i odmah tjerat u njen krevet kad je "jadna zaspala". tek kad je počela jedan dan crkavat od smija sam skužila da glumi.. samo da joj ne oduzmem njenu siku

----------


## anasti

igramo se leti leti, tako da on nadopunjava prvim to mu padne na pamet.
ja: leti, leti leti.. J: Cica!
ja: leti, leti leti.. J: D(r)uga cica! :D

----------


## pupica2013

L. ciki za noćno uspavljivanje. Pojede jednu i počne se vrpoljiti. Prebacim je na drugu i podragam po kosici. Ona se sva ozbiljna odmakne od mene, kaže NJAM i navali natrag. U stilu, ne smetaj, cikim!!!
Iako je tek skoro 13 mjeseci, priča k'o velika  :Smile: .

----------


## lunja

Objasnjavam starijoj da ne mozemo zivjeti u svemiru jer je svugdje prehladno ili prevruce i nema kisika.
Mladja (zabrinuto): Zasto nema sika?

----------


## Kaae

Dvojezicni biser, 3g 3mj: Volim sisu jer je sisa dobar za mene. K'o medicine.

----------


## galicia

Nijednog bisera u protekle 4 godine?  :Cekam: 

Mome je cica "finija od čokojade i bombona" i "miriši najjepše na cijejom svijetu". Ima 3 i pol godine.

Kad god me vidi da se presvlačim, ozari se cijeli, plješće i skandira "cicika, cicika, cicika!".  :Laughing:

----------


## Summers

Moj dvogodisnjak doji za uspavljivanje, lezimo u krevetu, a on: mama, tu sam! Vidis me? Papam cicu!

----------

